# Help!



## michela (30 Luglio 2014)

Ciao a tutti,mi chiamo michela.scrivo su questo forum perchè non so dovesbattere la testa.ho convissuto col mio compagno per 5 anni,sembrava tutto bene,un annetto fa abbiamo cominciato a cercare un figlio e un mese fa scopro che la cosa è andata a buon fine,lo dico tutta contenta al mio compagno e lui non mi sembra contento,anzi comicia a dirmi cose strane,che non è più sicuro,che non è certo di poter fare il padre,che non se la sente e forse dovremmo prendere le cose con più calma.Io non so cosa fare,gli chiedo il perchè di questo repentino cambiamento e lui nulla,dice che la notizia lo ha scioccato e ha bisogno di pensare.Al che decide di andare a stare per qualche giorno da un suo amico.una sera passo da questo amico e trovo che a casa con loro c'è una ragazza,una nuova collega che lavora con loro da otto mesi e lì capisco tutto.Il verme ha confessato per sfinimento:ha una storia con questa ...... donzella da sei mesi e si dice innamorato ma il bambino non l'abbiamo concepito conlo spirito santo,e ora è in crisi.Io non so cosa fare e lui mi ha detto chiaramente che questo figlio non lo vuole.sto vivendo un inferno


----------



## michela (30 Luglio 2014)

Ciao a tutti,mi chiamo michela.scrivo su questo forum perchè non so  dovesbattere la testa.ho convissuto col mio compagno per 5 anni,sembrava  tutto bene,un annetto fa abbiamo cominciato a cercare un figlio e un  mese fa scopro che la cosa è andata a buon fine,lo dico tutta contenta  al mio compagno e lui non mi sembra contento,anzi comicia a dirmi cose  strane,che non è più sicuro,che non è certo di poter fare il padre,che  non se la sente e forse dovremmo prendere le cose con più calma.Io non  so cosa fare,gli chiedo il perchè di questo repentino cambiamento e lui  nulla,dice che la notizia lo ha scioccato e ha bisogno di pensare.Al che  decide di andare a stare per qualche giorno da un suo amico.una sera  passo da questo amico e trovo che a casa con loro c'è una ragazza,una  nuova collega che lavora con loro da otto mesi e lì capisco tutto.Il  verme ha confessato per sfinimento:ha una storia con questa ......  donzella da sei mesi e si dice innamorato ma il bambino non l'abbiamo  concepito conlo spirito santo,e ora è in crisi.Io non so cosa fare e lui  mi ha detto chiaramente che questo figlio non lo vuole.sto vivendo un  inferno


----------



## michela (30 Luglio 2014)

ciao a tutti,sono nuova.mi chiamo michelae sto vivendo un vero inferno.convivevo col mio compagno da 5 anni, e circa 4anni fa abbiamoo cominciato a cercare un bambino.un mese fa ho scoperto di essere incinta,ero molto contenta ma quando sono andata a dirlo al mio compagno non mi è sembrato convinto di volerlo,anzi ha cominciato a dire che forse era troppo presto,che non era il momento ecc.non si sentiva più sicuro di volerlo.decidiamo di stare separati per un pò,io intanto non so che fare di questo bambino e sono disperata-lui va a stare da un suo collega ed amico.una sera passo per parlargli e trovo loro due con una ragazza che mi dicono essere la nuova collega,in sede da 8mesi.dato che non me ne aveva parlato,nemmeno un accenno e che il clima sembrava molto confidenziale ho capito tutto e lui messo alle strette ha confessato di essersi innamorato di lei.si frequenta con la ... da 6 mesi,eintanto abbiamo concepito un figlio!no ho parole non so cosa fare.lui questo bambino non lo vuole,mi ha detto che non vuole saperne.io non so cosa fare mi sembra tutto uno scherzo macabro


----------



## perplesso (30 Luglio 2014)

Mollalo e stai serena,chè 6 incinta.

magari fai anche un salto da un buon avvocato,chè dato che il bimbo non è opera dello spirito santo,il coso dovrà provvedere al mantenimento


----------



## Trinità (30 Luglio 2014)

Se questa cosa è vera m'incazzo! Ma m'incazzo di brutto!
Queste cose sono inconcepibili per me!


----------



## Zod (30 Luglio 2014)

michela ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,mi chiamo michela.scrivo su questo forum perchè non so dovesbattere la testa.ho convissuto col mio compagno per 5 anni,sembrava tutto bene,un annetto fa abbiamo cominciato a cercare un figlio e un mese fa scopro che la cosa è andata a buon fine,lo dico tutta contenta al mio compagno e lui non mi sembra contento,anzi comicia a dirmi cose strane,che non è più sicuro,che non è certo di poter fare il padre,che non se la sente e forse dovremmo prendere le cose con più calma.Io non so cosa fare,gli chiedo il perchè di questo repentino cambiamento e lui nulla,dice che la notizia lo ha scioccato e ha bisogno di pensare.Al che decide di andare a stare per qualche giorno da un suo amico.una sera passo da questo amico e trovo che a casa con loro c'è una ragazza,una nuova collega che lavora con loro da otto mesi e lì capisco tutto.Il verme ha confessato per sfinimento:ha una storia con questa ...... donzella da sei mesi e si dice innamorato ma il bambino non l'abbiamo concepito conlo spirito santo,e ora è in crisi.Io non so cosa fare e lui mi ha detto chiaramente che questo figlio non lo vuole.sto vivendo un inferno


Se vuole fare una famiglia con te bene, altrimenti fattela tu da sola. Ovviamente lui deve riconoscere il figlio e provvedere al suo mantenimento. Chissà come sarà contenta la sua collega di questo. Non farti pesare troppo la cosa, le coppie oggi non reggono, o si separano oppure restano insieme per convenienza. Se ne salverá una su dieci. Male che vada ti sei solo portata avanti con il destino, così hai più tempo per rifarti una vita.


----------



## sienne (30 Luglio 2014)

michela ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,mi chiamo michela.scrivo su questo forum perchè non so dovesbattere la testa.ho convissuto col mio compagno per 5 anni,sembrava tutto bene,un annetto fa abbiamo cominciato a cercare un figlio e un mese fa scopro che la cosa è andata a buon fine,lo dico tutta contenta al mio compagno e lui non mi sembra contento,anzi comicia a dirmi cose strane,che non è più sicuro,che non è certo di poter fare il padre,che non se la sente e forse dovremmo prendere le cose con più calma.Io non so cosa fare,gli chiedo il perchè di questo repentino cambiamento e lui nulla,dice che la notizia lo ha scioccato e ha bisogno di pensare.Al che decide di andare a stare per qualche giorno da un suo amico.una sera passo da questo amico e trovo che a casa con loro c'è una ragazza,una nuova collega che lavora con loro da otto mesi e lì capisco tutto.Il verme ha confessato per sfinimento:ha una storia con questa ...... donzella da sei mesi e si dice innamorato ma il bambino non l'abbiamo concepito conlo spirito santo,e ora è in crisi.Io non so cosa fare e lui mi ha detto chiaramente che questo figlio non lo vuole.sto vivendo un inferno



Ciao 

lo sento tanto, per l'inferno che stai vivendo ... mi dispiace. 
Credo, che tu sappia in fondo, cosa significa tutta questo ... 

Devi scattare al più presto su "modus" pratico, concreto ... e far sì, 
che lui riconosca il figlio ... anche se non vuole fare il padre ... 
Organizzati ... parla con i tuoi ... vedi di creare una rete di sopporto ... 
Ce la puoi fare! Non lasciarti prendere dal panico o dal senso di abbandono ... 
Hai una creatura che sta crescendo in te! ... Sei la sua famiglia ... 

Scrivi e sfogati! 

A presto ... 


sienne


----------



## ipazia (30 Luglio 2014)

michela ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,mi chiamo michela.scrivo su questo forum perchè non so dovesbattere la testa.ho convissuto col mio compagno per 5 anni,sembrava tutto bene,un annetto fa abbiamo cominciato a cercare un figlio e un mese fa scopro che la cosa è andata a buon fine,lo dico tutta contenta al mio compagno e lui non mi sembra contento,anzi comicia a dirmi cose strane,che non è più sicuro,che non è certo di poter fare il padre,che non se la sente e forse dovremmo prendere le cose con più calma.Io non so cosa fare,gli chiedo il perchè di questo repentino cambiamento e lui nulla,dice che la notizia lo ha scioccato e ha bisogno di pensare.Al che decide di andare a stare per qualche giorno da un suo amico.una sera passo da questo amico e trovo che a casa con loro c'è una ragazza,una nuova collega che lavora con loro da otto mesi e lì capisco tutto.Il verme ha confessato per sfinimento:ha una storia con questa ...... donzella da sei mesi e si dice innamorato ma il bambino non l'abbiamo concepito conlo spirito santo,e ora è in crisi.Io non so cosa fare e lui mi ha detto chiaramente che questo figlio non lo vuole.sto vivendo un inferno


che situazione...su di lui non mi pronuncio, che le parole non servono con un individuo di questo genere. 

scusami se sono troppo diretta...tu lo vuoi questo bambino?...a prescindere da lui...

hai qualcuno vicino, amiche/i, genitori, che ti possano sostenere?
Stai parlando con qualcuno?


----------



## Nicka (30 Luglio 2014)

Meglio che davvero non mi pronunci su questa faccenda.

Ti dico solo una cosa, ragiona su quello che sia meglio per te e per il bambino e agisci di conseguenza...e mi auguro che tu abbia vicino qualcuno...


----------



## disincantata (30 Luglio 2014)

michela ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,mi chiamo michela.scrivo su questo forum perchè non so dovesbattere la testa.ho convissuto col mio compagno per 5 anni,sembrava tutto bene,un annetto fa abbiamo cominciato a cercare un figlio e un mese fa scopro che la cosa è andata a buon fine,lo dico tutta contenta al mio compagno e lui non mi sembra contento,anzi comicia a dirmi cose strane,che non è più sicuro,che non è certo di poter fare il padre,che non se la sente e forse dovremmo prendere le cose con più calma.Io non so cosa fare,gli chiedo il perchè di questo repentino cambiamento e lui nulla,dice che la notizia lo ha scioccato e ha bisogno di pensare.Al che decide di andare a stare per qualche giorno da un suo amico.una sera passo da questo amico e trovo che a casa con loro c'è una ragazza,una nuova collega che lavora con loro da otto mesi e lì capisco tutto.Il verme ha confessato per sfinimento:ha una storia con questa ...... donzella da sei mesi e si dice innamorato ma il bambino non l'abbiamo concepito conlo spirito santo,e ora è in crisi.Io non so cosa fare e lui mi ha detto chiaramente che questo figlio non lo vuole.sto vivendo un inferno


Benvenuta.

Hai i genitori o sorelle?  

Parla con chi ti vuole bene. Anche con i genitori di lui se li ritieni in grado di capire.

Difficilissimo darti un consiglio.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Luglio 2014)

michela ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,mi chiamo michela.scrivo su questo forum perchè non so dovesbattere la testa.ho convissuto col mio compagno per 5 anni,sembrava tutto bene,un annetto fa abbiamo cominciato a cercare un figlio e un mese fa scopro che la cosa è andata a buon fine,lo dico tutta contenta al mio compagno e lui non mi sembra contento,anzi comicia a dirmi cose strane,che non è più sicuro,che non è certo di poter fare il padre,che non se la sente e forse dovremmo prendere le cose con più calma.Io non so cosa fare,gli chiedo il perchè di questo repentino cambiamento e lui nulla,dice che la notizia lo ha scioccato e ha bisogno di pensare.Al che decide di andare a stare per qualche giorno da un suo amico.una sera passo da questo amico e trovo che a casa con loro c'è una ragazza,una nuova collega che lavora con loro da otto mesi e lì capisco tutto.Il verme ha confessato per sfinimento:ha una storia con questa ...... donzella da sei mesi e si dice innamorato ma il bambino non l'abbiamo concepito conlo spirito santo,e ora è in crisi.Io non so cosa fare e lui mi ha detto chiaramente che questo figlio non lo vuole.sto vivendo un inferno


tu lo vuoi il bimbo? Se per te è si la risposta, lascia che nasca. il tuo "compagno" affronterà le sue responsabilità necessariamente e se è ostile  fatti tutelare da un avvocato.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (31 Luglio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Se vuole fare una famiglia con te bene, altrimenti fattela tu da sola. Ovviamente lui deve riconoscere il figlio e provvedere al suo mantenimento. Chissà come sarà contenta la sua collega di questo. Non farti pesare troppo la cosa, le coppie oggi non reggono, o si separano oppure restano insieme per convenienza. Se ne salverá una su dieci. Male che vada ti sei solo portata avanti con il destino, così hai più tempo per rifarti una vita.


Quoto


----------



## Manon Lescaut (31 Luglio 2014)

michela ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,mi chiamo michela.scrivo su questo forum perchè non so dovesbattere la testa.ho convissuto col mio compagno per 5 anni,sembrava tutto bene,un annetto fa abbiamo cominciato a cercare un figlio e un mese fa scopro che la cosa è andata a buon fine,lo dico tutta contenta al mio compagno e lui non mi sembra contento,anzi comicia a dirmi cose strane,che non è più sicuro,che non è certo di poter fare il padre,che non se la sente e forse dovremmo prendere le cose con più calma.Io non so cosa fare,gli chiedo il perchè di questo repentino cambiamento e lui nulla,dice che la notizia lo ha scioccato e ha bisogno di pensare.Al che decide di andare a stare per qualche giorno da un suo amico.una sera passo da questo amico e trovo che a casa con loro c'è una ragazza,una nuova collega che lavora con loro da otto mesi e lì capisco tutto.Il verme ha confessato per sfinimento:ha una storia con questa ...... donzella da sei mesi e si dice innamorato ma il bambino non l'abbiamo concepito conlo spirito santo,e ora è in crisi.Io non so cosa fare e lui mi ha detto chiaramente che questo figlio non lo vuole.sto vivendo un inferno


quanti anni hai? saresti in grado (a livello di soldi, tempo e volontà) di crescere un figlio da sola? Mi dispiace molto per la situazione, deve essere orribile. cerca di stare serena... quello meglio perderlo che trovarlo. un abbraccio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2014)

michela ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,mi chiamo michela.scrivo su questo forum perchè non so dovesbattere la testa.ho convissuto col mio compagno per 5 anni,sembrava tutto bene,un annetto fa abbiamo cominciato a cercare un figlio e un mese fa scopro che la cosa è andata a buon fine,lo dico tutta contenta al mio compagno e lui non mi sembra contento,anzi comicia a dirmi cose strane,che non è più sicuro,che non è certo di poter fare il padre,che non se la sente e forse dovremmo prendere le cose con più calma.Io non so cosa fare,gli chiedo il perchè di questo repentino cambiamento e lui nulla,dice che la notizia lo ha scioccato e ha bisogno di pensare.Al che decide di andare a stare per qualche giorno da un suo amico.una sera passo da questo amico e trovo che a casa con loro c'è una ragazza,una nuova collega che lavora con loro da otto mesi e lì capisco tutto.Il verme ha confessato per sfinimento:ha una storia con questa ...... donzella da sei mesi e si dice innamorato ma il bambino non l'abbiamo concepito conlo spirito santo,e ora è in crisi.Io non so cosa fare e lui mi ha detto chiaramente che questo figlio non lo vuole.sto vivendo un inferno


Ciao. Tralascio di commentare perchè non mi pare ci sia nulla da dire. Intanto stai serene perchè adesso il bimbo che speravi di avere è in te. Hai familiari a cui chiedere sostegno in questo momento, amiche che possano venire a casa tua perchè tu non stia da sola? Per prima cosa cerca l'aiuto tra le persone che ti vogliono bene, ti devi appoggiare a qualcuno in questo momento e non devi sentirti in imbarazzo nel farlo.
Da qui ti posso mandare un abbraccio, e dirti che se vuoi puoi sfogarti tranquillamente.


----------



## Eliade (31 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mollalo e stai serena,chè 6 incinta.
> 
> magari fai anche un salto da un buon avvocato,chè dato che il bimbo non è opera dello spirito santo,il coso dovrà provvedere al mantenimento


Straquoto! :up:


----------



## free (31 Luglio 2014)

mi domando con che soavità d'animo questa collega si tenga un tipo del genere:unhappy:

boh, forse ben le sta


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> mi domando con che soavità d'animo questa collega si tenga un tipo del genere:unhappy:
> 
> boh, forse ben le sta


Minchia. Io scapperei come se mi avessero appiccato fuoco ai mutandoni di fustagno.


----------



## free (31 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Minchia. Io scapperei come se mi avessero appiccato fuoco ai mutandoni di fustagno.



ma infatti:singleeye:
bell'elemento


----------



## Nicka (31 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> mi domando con che soavità d'animo questa collega si tenga un tipo del genere:unhappy:
> 
> boh, forse ben le sta


Stiamo poi a vedere se questa collega è al corrente di tutto ciò!


----------



## Apollonia (31 Luglio 2014)

michela ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,mi chiamo michela.scrivo su questo forum perchè non so dovesbattere la testa.ho convissuto col mio compagno per 5 anni,sembrava tutto bene,un annetto fa abbiamo cominciato a cercare un figlio e un mese fa scopro che la cosa è andata a buon fine,lo dico tutta contenta al mio compagno e lui non mi sembra contento,anzi comicia a dirmi cose strane,che non è più sicuro,che non è certo di poter fare il padre,che non se la sente e forse dovremmo prendere le cose con più calma.Io non so cosa fare,gli chiedo il perchè di questo repentino cambiamento e lui nulla,dice che la notizia lo ha scioccato e ha bisogno di pensare.Al che decide di andare a stare per qualche giorno da un suo amico.una sera passo da questo amico e trovo che a casa con loro c'è una ragazza,una nuova collega che lavora con loro da otto mesi e lì capisco tutto.Il verme ha confessato per sfinimento:ha una storia con questa ...... donzella da sei mesi e si dice innamorato ma il bambino non l'abbiamo concepito conlo spirito santo,e ora è in crisi.Io non so cosa fare e lui mi ha detto chiaramente che questo figlio non lo vuole.sto vivendo un inferno


Ciao! 
La tua situazione è davvero molto delicata.
Ti chiedo una cosa, forse brutalmente: sei SICURA di tenere un figlio da un soggetto del genere?
Cioè, mi chiedo (da donna che non ha figli) se un domani, rivedendo questo bambino, essere assolutamente innocente, tu non avrai rancore verso il padre biologico.
Io, in una situazione del genere ci penserei molto bene a tenerlo. Ma io sono io e legittimamente tu devi pensare a te e al tuo bene.
Mi sembra, da quello che percepisco dal tuo scritto, che non ci sia possibilità che lui torni da te. Se invece ne avete parlato e pensate che la sua sia solo una scappatella e potrebbe rientrare nei ranghi, allora il discorso crolla.
Penso inoltre che, affrontando una gravidanza con una situazione di tradimento in corso di elaborazione, tu debba cercare di stare serena il più possibile.
Magari prova, se ne hai le possibilità, a sentire uno psicologo o un consultorio.
Ti abbraccio forte forte!


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2014)

Ciao 

è proprio vero ... che in certe situazioni 
soffrire per un tradimento, diventa quasi un lusso ... 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2014)

michela ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,sono nuova.mi chiamo michelae sto vivendo un vero inferno.convivevo col mio compagno da 5 anni, e circa 4anni fa abbiamoo cominciato a cercare un bambino.un mese fa ho scoperto di essere incinta,ero molto contenta ma quando sono andata a dirlo al mio compagno non mi è sembrato convinto di volerlo,anzi ha cominciato a dire che forse era troppo presto,che non era il momento ecc.non si sentiva più sicuro di volerlo.decidiamo di stare separati per un pò,io intanto non so che fare di questo bambino e sono disperata-lui va a stare da un suo collega ed amico.una sera passo per parlargli e trovo loro due con una ragazza che mi dicono essere la nuova collega,in sede da 8mesi.dato che non me ne aveva parlato,nemmeno un accenno e che il clima sembrava molto confidenziale ho capito tutto e lui messo alle strette ha confessato di essersi innamorato di lei.si frequenta con la ... da 6 mesi,eintanto abbiamo concepito un figlio!no ho parole non so cosa fare.lui questo bambino non lo vuole,mi ha detto che non vuole saperne.io non so cosa fare mi sembra tutto uno scherzo macabro


Ciao  inutile perder tempo a parlare del verme con cui stavi... tu realmente cosa desideri? Devi partire da lì, secondo me... hai un lavoro, delle persone che possono aiutarti anche materialmente in questo periodo? Vuoi tenere il figlio e crescerlo da sola? Se te la senti, lui dovrà provvedere materialmente per quanto nelle sue possibilità al suo mantenimento.


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

OT ... domande, per capire ... 


Come funziona in Italia, mi sto chiedendo ... 
Alla nascita, tu dai il nome del padre. Ora, riconosciuto o meno,
se non obietti di essere il padre, ti tocca pagare. Se non paghi,
l'assistenza sociale paga in nome del padre ... e il padre fa debiti ... 
Cioè, in ogni modo alla madre viene assicurato il sostegno ... 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> OT ... domande, per capire ...
> 
> ...


mai sentita questa cosa... sei sicura?


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> mai sentita questa cosa... sei sicura?



Ciao 

qui è così (Svizzera, cantone di Berna). 
Se non ricevi quello prestabilito dalla legge dal padre,
che si orienta all'entrata e se no, vi è un minimo ... 
Tu, madre, ti rechi all'assistenza sociale e denunci il padre. 
Loro, si occupano di rintracciarlo ecc. e nel mentre subentrano loro ... 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (31 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> qui è così (Svizzera, cantone di Berna).
> Se non ricevi quello prestabilito dalla legge dal padre,
> ...


A quel che so, in Germania pure. Alla madre se sola trovano persino lavoro se non ce l'ha e finché non ce l'ha, se non ha casa, gliela trovano e provvedono in toto al mantenimento del bambino. Civiltà.


----------



## disincantata (31 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> qui è così (Svizzera, cantone di Berna).
> Se non ricevi quello prestabilito dalla legge dal padre,
> ...


Qui è fantascienza.

devi passare da un tribunale se il padre non lo riconosce o non passa gli alimenti.

l'assistenza sociale anno dopo anno è sempre meno estesa e se la madre h a un reddito anche solo come operaia deve arrangiarsi.

poi ci sono regioni messe meglio come il Trentino o la Val d'Aosta. Oasi.


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *qui è così (Svizzera,* cantone di Berna).
> Se non ricevi quello prestabilito dalla legge dal padre,
> ...


ah ecco... qui c'è il prelievo fiscale più alto del mondo (siamo arrivati al 53% del reddito, la famosa Svezia è al 47%) e i servizi al cittadino sono leggermente diversi.


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Qui è fantascienza.
> 
> devi passare da un tribunale se il padre non lo riconosce o non passa gli alimenti.
> 
> ...



Ciao

non capisco bene. Cosa c'entra un tribunale. Non vi è nulla da decidere. 
Cioè, la base è, che per fare un figlio si è in due. Alla nascita nomini il padre.
Se lui reagisce e sostiene di NON essere il padre, vi sono dei test per verificare. 
Ciò indipendentemente se lo riconosce o meno ... 
Il tribunale subentra in caso, se lui sostiene di NON essere il padre?


sienne


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah ecco... qui c'è il prelievo fiscale più alto del mondo (siamo arrivati al 53% del reddito, la famosa Svezia è al 47%) e i servizi al cittadino sono leggermente diversi.



Ciao

sarà la media riportato da te. Perché qui ogni cantone è indipendente. 
Vi sono cantoni, come Ginevra, Neuchâtel, Basilea, Berna ecc. che si paga ... veramente tanto. 
Poi, nelle tasse non sono comprese vecchiaia, una marea di cose sociali, assicurazione malattie ecc. 

È difficile fare una comparazione. Vi sono 26 cantoni ... e il sistema di tassazione è diverso ... 
Ma non ti preoccupare, qui si paga tanto ... 

Però, è vero ... è un'altra cultura. Se c'è da pagare o lavorare di più ... lo si fa ... 
Il popolo fino ad ora ha sempre votato si ... 


sienne


----------



## free (31 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sarà la media riportato da te. Perché qui ogni cantone è indipendente.
> Vi sono cantoni, come Ginevra, Neuchâtel, Basilea, Berna ecc. che si paga ... veramente tanto.
> ...


siete anche in pochini, è più semplice
vabbè che però le banche hanno portato l'Islanda sull'orlo del fallimento, roba da matti, solo 300mila abitanti, poi però giustamente gli islandesi hanno votato che le banche potevano anche impiccarsi, per quanto li riguardava


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A quel che so, in Germania pure. Alla madre se sola trovano persino lavoro se non ce l'ha e finché non ce l'ha, se non ha casa, gliela trovano e provvedono in toto al mantenimento del bambino. Civiltà.



Ciao

questa cosa, più che spaventare ... mi preoccupa assai. 
Hai detto una grande verità. La civiltà di una società si misura dall'anello debole. 
E ogni bambino ha il sacrosanto diritto (e tutta la società ha il dovere), di farlo crescere con dignità. 

Questo sarebbe motivo più che valido, per veramente incazzarsi a morte e fare una rivoluzione! 
I nostri bambini (si, i NOSTRI!) sono la società di domani ... 

Spero, di aver capito male ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> siete anche in pochini, è più semplice
> vabbè che però le banche hanno portato l'Islanda sull'orlo del fallimento, roba da matti, solo 300mila abitanti, poi però giustamente gli islandesi hanno votato che le banche potevano anche impiccarsi, per quanto li riguardava



Ciao

non solo ... la Svizzera ha anche molti più anni ... 

Hehehe ... anche la nostra banca nazionale può impiccarsi ...  
dopo aver salvato l'UBS ... e altri ... e che cavolo ... 



sienne


----------



## disincantata (31 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non capisco bene. Cosa c'entra un tribunale. Non vi è nulla da decidere.
> Cioè, la base è, che per fare un figlio si è in due. Alla nascita nomini il padre.
> ...


Se non si è sposati bisogna che entrambi i genitori si rechino in comune per registrare il figlio e dare appunto il cognome.....normalmente del padre.

se il padre non lo fa......come fai a farglielo ottenere?

Non ci pensa ne il comune ne gli assistenti sociali.....subentra la Legge qui ti devi rivolgere per una causa....vale x  Maradona e Balotelli  
come per l'impiegato o la Disoccupata. 

Poi stessa cosa per gli alimenti.

sempre il padre abbia un reddito dichiarato o beni al sole.


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se non si è sposati bisogna che entrambi i genitori si rechino in comune per registrare il figlio e dare appunto il cognome.....normalmente del padre.
> 
> se il padre non lo fa......come fai a farglielo ottenere?
> 
> ...



Ciao

ma se il padre non va al comune con la madre,
come diavolo è? Rimane responsabile solo la madre?

Ma chi se ne frega del cognome?! Prende quello della madre, se il padre non va ... 
La madre saprà con chi l'ha concepito ... e lo nomina. Questo figlio ha un padre. 
Questo figlio, avrà pure dei diritti ... 


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (31 Luglio 2014)

michela ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,sono nuova.mi chiamo michelae sto vivendo un vero inferno.convivevo col mio compagno da 5 anni, e circa 4anni fa abbiamoo cominciato a cercare un bambino.un mese fa ho scoperto di essere incinta,ero molto contenta ma quando sono andata a dirlo al mio compagno non mi è sembrato convinto di volerlo,anzi ha cominciato a dire che forse era troppo presto,che non era il momento ecc.non si sentiva più sicuro di volerlo.decidiamo di stare separati per un pò,io intanto non so che fare di questo bambino e sono disperata-lui va a stare da un suo collega ed amico.una sera passo per parlargli e trovo loro due con una ragazza che mi dicono essere la nuova collega,in sede da 8mesi.dato che non me ne aveva parlato,nemmeno un accenno e che il clima sembrava molto confidenziale ho capito tutto e lui messo alle strette ha confessato di essersi innamorato di lei.si frequenta con la ... da 6 mesi,eintanto abbiamo concepito un figlio!no ho parole non so cosa fare.lui questo bambino non lo vuole,mi ha detto che non vuole saperne.io non so cosa fare mi sembra tutto uno scherzo macabro


A volte c'è da vergognarsi a essere un uomo.

Buscopann


----------



## The Cheater (31 Luglio 2014)

vi piace la convivenza?
vi piace l'idea di vivere insieme senza matrimonio???
ora beccati questa...

se siete convinti della vita con una persona, SPOSATEVI!!! non cazzeggiate con la convivenza...
sposatevi, chiesa o no, ma sancite questa unione...promettetevi quanto meno l'impegno l'uno verso l'altra...

...o diversamente accettate ciò che accade, in quanto convivere è a tutti gli effetti una dichiarazione di "possibile disimpegno improvviso" dell'uno o dell'altra...

...ora ti ritrovi spiazzata e con enormi complicazioni legali...fosse stato tuo marito non avrebbe reagito così, magari continuava a scoparsi la tipa ma da casa non se ne andava intanto e prima di fare qualsiasi cavolata ci avrebbe pensato mille volte...

...invece no...va via...ci deve pensare...per legge "oggi" non ha doveri verso te e il tuo pancione...

sii forte, sii lucida, ogni sensazione negativa che vivi la trasmetti al piccolo...sii serena e felice per l'evento, e affronta il tipo con schiettezza e lucidità: digli "o ci sei o sparisci"

baci a tutti


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2014)

Mah con l'abolizione della distinzione tra figli legittimi e naturali direi che una volta accertata la paternità,il coso della nostra nuova amica ha ben poche possibilità di sfuggire alle sue responsabilità

O almeno non maggiori o diverse da quelle di qualsiasi altro coso che dopo aver messo incinta una donna tenta di far finta di niente.

Questo per quanto riguarda il nascituro,ovvio che il discorso cambia riguardo i rapporti tra Michela ed il suo ex coso.
Ma voglio sempre sperare che quando uno decide di convivere sappia bene quale sia la situazione attuale e quali siano i pro ed i contro


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mah con l'abolizione della distinzione tra figli legittimi e naturali direi che una volta accertata la paternità,il coso della nostra nuova amica ha ben poche possibilità di sfuggire alle sue responsabilità
> 
> O almeno non maggiori o diverse da quelle di qualsiasi altro coso che dopo aver messo incinta una donna tenta di far finta di niente.
> 
> ...


Resta il fatto che, giudice minorile a parte, lui è una merda. E le merde non hanno una gran consistenza. Invece lei adesso ha bisogno di appoggio, un appoggio solido, per pensare cosa fare ora ed eventualmente come fare per il futuro.


----------



## Eliade (31 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma se il padre non va al comune con la madre,
> come diavolo è? Rimane responsabile solo la madre?
> ...


No sienne, in Italia non esiste una carta con cui la madre nomina un padre. L'unico ente che può stabilire una paternità obbligatoria (quindi anche contro il volere del padre stesso) è un tribunale, in questo caso quello dedicato ai minori.
In Italia in caso di coppia non sposata, quando c'è la volontà, il padre (credo stesso in ospedale) firma un foglio dove riconosce il nascituro come proprio figlio...ed è un vincolo che moooooooooolto, ma mooooooolto, difficilmente potrà liberarsi. Nel caso di coppia sposata, il nascituro viene automaticamente riconosciuto come figlio degli sposi (credo anche se riconosciuto dalla sola madre, purché l'abbia partorito lei).
La madre, può richiedere una sorta di paternità forzata solo tramite un tribunale (nel caso l'elemento padre negasse ogni legame, c'è il test del DNA, al quale l'uomo, credo, non può mai sottrarsi). E si, rimane responsabile solo la madre, che a questo punto è genitore unico ed eserciterà la patria potestà sul minore.
Nel caso la madre decida di crescerlo da sola, il figlio, una volta maggiorenne può citare in giudizio il padre chiedendo non solo i danni (morali e materiali) ma anche tutti gli arretrati del mantenimento che on ha mai percepito...e di solito è una vittoria certa.

Lo stato non ti da una minchia...


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2014)

Si ma in tutto questo Michela si è rivista ?


----------



## Eliade (31 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ma in tutto questo Michela si è rivista ?


per nulla.


----------



## disincantata (31 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Resta il fatto che, giudice minorile a parte, lui è una merda. E le merde non hanno una gran consistenza. Invece lei adesso ha bisogno di appoggio, un appoggio solido, per pensare cosa fare ora ed eventualmente come fare per il futuro.


Intanto è sparita.....ci stiamo preoccupando per lei ma......


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Intanto è sparita.....ci stiamo preoccupando per lei ma......


magari ha cose un pochino più pressanti da seguire che non le nostre risposte... io spero che stia bene. Porca zozza. A me 'ste cose...


----------



## disincantata (31 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> magari ha cose un pochino più pressanti da seguire che non le nostre risposte... io spero che stia bene. Porca zozza. A me 'ste cose...


Sicuramente ma è entrata lei a chiedere pareri.

la figlia di un amica si è ritrovata nella sua situazione...già scritto....dopo sette anni di fidanzamento e la casa già acquistata da lui x convivere....non c'era nessun altra....non voleva il figlio.

lei lo ha lasciato......le ha dato il suo cognome....
una bella bimba che ora ha otto anni.....non ha voluto  un euro.....purché sparisse
....lui si è fatto vivo per vederla quando aveva un anno....ne in ospedale ne al battesimo....quando ha mandato  un vaglia lei lo ha rifiutato...non vuole proprio correre il rischio avanzi diritti sulla figlia.

per ora è andata bene.

ovvio che ha potuto farlo con l'appoggio totale dei genitori di lei.


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> No sienne, in Italia non esiste una carta con cui la madre nomina un padre. L'unico ente che può stabilire una paternità obbligatoria (quindi anche contro il volere del padre stesso) è un tribunale, in questo caso quello dedicato ai minori.
> In Italia in caso di coppia non sposata, quando c'è la volontà, il padre (credo stesso in ospedale) firma un foglio dove riconosce il nascituro come proprio figlio...ed è un vincolo che moooooooooolto, ma mooooooolto, difficilmente potrà liberarsi. Nel caso di coppia sposata, il nascituro viene automaticamente riconosciuto come figlio degli sposi (credo anche se riconosciuto dalla sola madre, purché l'abbia partorito lei).
> La madre, può richiedere una sorta di paternità forzata solo tramite un tribunale (nel caso l'elemento padre negasse ogni legame, c'è il test del DNA, al quale l'uomo, credo, non può mai sottrarsi). E si, rimane responsabile solo la madre, che a questo punto è genitore unico ed eserciterà la patria potestà sul minore.
> Nel caso la madre decida di crescerlo da sola, il figlio, una volta maggiorenne può citare in giudizio il padre chiedendo non solo i danni (morali e materiali) ma anche tutti gli arretrati del mantenimento che on ha mai percepito...e di solito è una vittoria certa.
> ...



Ciao Eliade,

grazie per la risposta.

Non riesco a concepire il perché di questo pensiero ... 
Ci saranno delle ragioni ... che non vedo e capisco ... 

Mi dispiace tanto per le condizioni di tutte le mamme lasciate durante una gravidanza ... 

È dura così ... molto dura ... per me, c'è anche molta umiliazione ... 


sienne


----------



## Eliade (31 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Eliade,
> 
> grazie per la risposta.
> 
> ...


Eh, ma purtroppo non è un pensiero...è un dato di fatto. In Italia siamo nel mezzo del cammin di nostra cacca, in questo campo.:unhappy:


----------



## net (1 Agosto 2014)

se c'è modo di cercare di convincerlo, provaci. Un domani, se l'avrai tenuto ti preoccupererai della serenità del piccolo. Se poi hai un lavoro e senti di volere questo bambino,crescilo tu. Non sarà facile ma sarà la cosa migliore della tua vita. Se ancora non riesci a capire se lo vuoi fatti aiutare a capire, parla con qualcuno. Ti abbraccio tanto.


----------



## JON (1 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,mi chiamo michela.scrivo su questo forum perchè non so dovesbattere la testa.ho convissuto col mio compagno per 5 anni,sembrava tutto bene,un annetto fa abbiamo cominciato a cercare un figlio e un mese fa scopro che la cosa è andata a buon fine,lo dico tutta contenta al mio compagno e lui non mi sembra contento,anzi comicia a dirmi cose strane,che non è più sicuro,che non è certo di poter fare il padre,che non se la sente e forse dovremmo prendere le cose con più calma.Io non so cosa fare,gli chiedo il perchè di questo repentino cambiamento e lui nulla,dice che la notizia lo ha scioccato e ha bisogno di pensare.Al che decide di andare a stare per qualche giorno da un suo amico.una sera passo da questo amico e trovo che a casa con loro c'è una ragazza,una nuova collega che lavora con loro da otto mesi e lì capisco tutto.Il verme ha confessato per sfinimento:ha una storia con questa ...... donzella da sei mesi e si dice innamorato ma il bambino non l'abbiamo concepito conlo spirito santo,*e ora è in cris*i.Io non so cosa fare e lui mi ha detto chiaramente che questo figlio non lo vuole.sto vivendo un inferno


Povero diavolo, intanto t'ha mollato un mare di guai. Cioè, capisce che il figlio è un ostacolo, e che fa? Dice bellamente che lui non lo vuole, lo elimina e si tira fuori. Problema risolto.


C'hai una montagna di guai.


----------



## Eliade (1 Agosto 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Povero diavolo, intanto t'ha mollato un mare di guai. Cioè, capisce che il figlio è un ostacolo, e che fa? Dice bellamente che lui non lo vuole, lo elimina e si tira fuori. Problema risolto.
> 
> 
> C'hai una montagna di guai.


Per il momento li ha lei, purtroppo. Fra 18 anni e 9 mesi, potrebbe averli lui...guai con cifre a 4 zeri. :unhappy:


----------



## michela (1 Agosto 2014)

Io non so cosa fare.crescere un figlio da sola non è nelle mie capacità e sono spaventata dal mio futuro,figuriamoci pensare a quello di un bambino.non è naturale crescere un figlio da soli,come può crescere questo bambino?


----------



## perplesso (1 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> Io non so cosa fare.crescere un figlio da sola non è nelle mie capacità e sono spaventata dal mio futuro,figuriamoci pensare a quello di un bambino.non è naturale crescere un figlio da soli,come può crescere questo bambino?


sì che ce la puoi fare.    Ti posso raccontare di un uomo cresciuto senza aver potuto mai vedere il padre (morto in guerra)


Hai solo bisogno di credere in te stessa


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> Io non so cosa fare.crescere un figlio da sola non è nelle mie capacità e sono spaventata dal mio futuro,figuriamoci pensare a quello di un bambino.non è naturale crescere un figlio da soli,come può crescere questo bambino?


Nessuno ha detto che sarà facile ma potrebbe esser più difficile convivere con il pensiero di avervi rinunciato. Questo in generale certo non si può conoscere bene la tua situazione quindi non è facile consigliarti, però l'invito che almeno io,ti faccio e' rifletti, pensa, cerca di capire se qualcuno dei tuoi familiari o persone di cui ti fidi ti potrebbe aiutare moralmente, economicamente, nella vita quotidiana. Lui è deciso ad andarsene ed a rifiutare il bimbo ?


----------



## lolapal (1 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> Io non so cosa fare.crescere un figlio da sola non è nelle mie capacità e sono spaventata dal mio futuro,figuriamoci pensare a quello di un bambino.non è naturale crescere un figlio da soli,come può crescere questo bambino?


Ciao Michela, 
è più che naturale che tu sia spaventata. Fai un bel respiro, cerca pensare con calma e fare un passo alla volta.

Non so quanti anni hai, la prima cosa che dovresti fare è, a mio modesto avviso, parlare con una persona di tua fiducia di tutta la situazione, un parente, un'amica, qualcuno che può aiutarti, accompagnarti...

Hai detto, mi pare, che sei di un mese, saranno quindi 4/6 settimane. Per fare la IVG hai tempo fino alla dodicesima settimana, quindi hai relativamente tempo per prendere una decisione. Nel frattempo informati. Vai a un consultorio, se c'è dove vivi tu, o direttamente da un assistente sociale che ti dice quello che devi fare. Puoi cambiare idea quando vuoi, nessuno ti obbliga anche se ti danno l'appuntamento, puoi decidere di non farlo fino all'ultimo minuto. E' una tua scelta.

Hai raccontato di quello che vuole o non vuole il tuo ormai direi ex compagno: e tu cosa vuoi? Perché sei spaventata dal tuo futuro?

Un bambino cresce con l'amore, che sia di uno, di due o di cento persone. Non è che se si è in due è più facile, anzi, certe volte capita il contrario se uno dei due non è convinto.

Diventare genitori è un momento di crescita. Se tu lo volevi prima, immagino che lo vorresti anche ora... potrebbe essere per te una scelta che ti aiuta a capire che hai tutte le capacità per farcela, con o senza un compagno.

E tra te e il tuo ex, quello che ha dimostrato di non potercela fare è proprio lui e non tu.

Se ti va, raccontaci un po' di più sulla tua situazione, potresti trovare, tra noi, chi ha già esperienze simili o chi può dirti quel qualcosa in più che può aiutarti o anche solo semplicemente aiutarti a riflettere mettendo tutta la tua situazione nero su bianco.

Coraggio! 

:abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Michela,
> è più che naturale che tu sia spaventata. Fai un bel respiro, cerca pensare con calma e fare un passo alla volta.
> 
> Non so quanti anni hai, la prima cosa che dovresti fare è, a mio modesto avviso, parlare con una persona di tua fiducia di tutta la situazione, un parente, un'amica, qualcuno che può aiutarti, accompagnarti...
> ...


:up:


----------



## sienne (1 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> Io non so cosa fare.crescere un figlio da sola non è nelle mie capacità e sono spaventata dal mio futuro,figuriamoci pensare a quello di un bambino.non è naturale crescere un figlio da soli,come può crescere questo bambino?



Ciao

perché sostieni di non essere in grato di crescere un figlio? 
In che senso lo dici? ... Cosa te lo fa pensare? ... 

Eri dipendente dal tuo ex, per sentirti spaventata dal tuo futuro?

Michela ... rileggi con calma lolapal ... fa un passo alla volta
e non lasciarti prendere dalle paure ... non rimanere immobile ... 

Un abbraccio 


sienne


----------



## JON (1 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> Io non so cosa fare.*crescere un figlio da sola non è nelle mie capacità* e sono spaventata dal mio futuro,figuriamoci pensare a quello di un bambino.non è naturale crescere un figlio da soli,come può crescere questo bambino?


Questo non è vero, poi se per capacità intendi anche possibilità di carattere generale è un altro paio di maniche.

Per quanto riguarda il bimbo crescerà bene, nonostante tutto, l'importante è che ti veda serena e felice e vedrai che lo sarà pure lui.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2014)

Un figlio cambia sempre la vita.
Capisco che pensarlo di averlo all'interno di un rapporto di coppia è altra cosa dal crescerlo da sole.
Penso che rinunciarvi sarebbe un rimpianto e un rimorso a vita.
Rifletti con calma.
Hai un po' di tempo per farlo, come ha detto Lola.


----------



## Zod (2 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> Io non so cosa fare.crescere un figlio da sola non è nelle mie capacità e sono spaventata dal mio futuro,figuriamoci pensare a quello di un bambino.non è naturale crescere un figlio da soli,come può crescere questo bambino?


È nei momenti di difficoltà che può uscire la parte migliore di noi. Non sarà facile ma ne varrà la pena, anche per te stessa. Ti scoprirai incredibilmente forte. Si può vivere una vita ordinaria oppure una vita straordinaria. La prima annoia. La seconda chiede di più ma ripaga e appaga.

Per tuo figlio non ti preoccupare, ha bisogno di amore e sicurezza. Ad una certa età ti chiederà del papà, ma visti i tempi per quando arriverà il momento non la vivrà come una cosa strana. È sempre più pieno di genitori che crescono figli da soli, o comunque che non vivono più sotto lo stesso tetto.

Inoltre non è detto che lungo strada non incontri una persona degna della definizione di uomo.

Non ostacolare i percorsi naturali, scegli sempre la strada che porta alla vita, nuota verso la vita, non controcorrente.


----------



## sheldon (2 Agosto 2014)

*un figlio senza padre puo' crescere bene*

Te lo dico perchè ho vissuto in prima persona questa situazione,da figlio ed
avendo una certa eta' i tempi erano sicuramente anche piu' difficili di quelli odierni.
Ora,non starebbe a me dirlo,ma non credo di avere avuto traumi,non ci ho mai pensato piu' di tanto,mia madre lavorava,non nuotavamo nell'oro,ma son andato all'universita',ho iniziato a lavorare,mi son sposato,ho avuto un figlio anch'io,ho intrapreso una bella carriera,sono diventato dirigente,sono ancora assieme a mia moglie....ancora oggi ringrazio mia madre,che non è piu' con me,per la scelta fatta.


----------



## Trinità (2 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Michela,
> è più che naturale che tu sia spaventata. Fai un bel respiro, cerca pensare con calma e fare un passo alla volta.
> 
> Non so quanti anni hai, la prima cosa che dovresti fare è, a mio modesto avviso, parlare con una persona di tua fiducia di tutta la situazione, un parente, un'amica, qualcuno che può aiutarti, accompagnarti...
> ...


Sono pienamente d'accordo ed aggiungo:
I figli portano ricchezza non povertà......


----------



## Zod (2 Agosto 2014)

sheldon ha detto:


> Te lo dico perchè ho vissuto in prima persona questa situazione,da figlio ed
> avendo una certa eta' i tempi erano sicuramente anche piu' difficili di quelli odierni.
> Ora,non starebbe a me dirlo,ma non credo di avere avuto traumi,non ci ho mai pensato piu' di tanto,mia madre lavorava,non nuotavamo nell'oro,ma son andato all'universita',ho iniziato a lavorare,mi son sposato,ho avuto un figlio anch'io,ho intrapreso una bella carriera,sono diventato dirigente,sono ancora assieme a mia moglie....ancora oggi ringrazio mia madre,che non è piu' con me,per la scelta fatta.


Quoto e approvo.


----------



## disincantata (2 Agosto 2014)

sheldon ha detto:


> Te lo dico perchè ho vissuto in prima persona questa situazione,da figlio ed
> avendo una certa eta' i tempi erano sicuramente anche piu' difficili di quelli odierni.
> Ora,non starebbe a me dirlo,ma non credo di avere avuto traumi,non ci ho mai pensato piu' di tanto,mia madre lavorava,non nuotavamo nell'oro,ma son andato all'universita',ho iniziato a lavorare,mi son sposato,ho avuto un figlio anch'io,ho intrapreso una bella carriera,sono diventato dirigente,sono ancora assieme a mia moglie....ancora oggi ringrazio mia madre,che non è piu' con me,per la scelta fatta.


Complimenti a te ed a tua madre....temo che lei non abbia un lavoro sicuro avendo scritto che è già preoccupata per il suo di futuro.....dovrebbe almeno avere l'appoggio della famiglia e non tutti hanno questa opportunità.


----------



## net (3 Agosto 2014)

Non è naturale crescere un figlio da soli, forse. Non naturale è però, di sicuro, abbandonare un figlio ed una madre. Io ti consiglio di non cadere in questi tranelli emotivi, "non è naturale, non è fattibile"... non conosco la tua situazione, dunque ti prego di prendere ogni mia parola con le pinze. Un bambino va amato, e crescere con un padre che non ti vuole è di gran lunga peggiore che crescere solo con la madre. Se poi la decisione è se farlo nascere o meno, io considererei il bambino non come figlio "suo", ma "tuo". Se ti senti pronta, se lo vuoi, se hai del sostegno di tipo morale/economico. Cerca l'appoggio della famiglia, almeno per parlare e sfogarti, loro ti saranno accanto e questo ti farà sentire già in maniera diversa. Pensa a cosa senti tu, a cosa vuoi tu. Non cercare approvazioni, cerca consigli che accendano dentro te qualche sensazione che ti faccia capire cosa senti davvero. Stai vivendo troppe emozioni tutte assieme ed è difficilissimo capirci qualcosa, ma crescere un figlio da soli si può fare. Cose che adesso ti fanno paura ti verranno spontanee. Ma se senti di non volere o potere, per qualsiasi motivo, intraprendere questo cammino, valuta di non tenere il bambino. Nessuno può giudicarti, non giudicarti duramente nemmeno tu. Intanto, ti abbraccio.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Agosto 2014)

net ha detto:


> Non è naturale crescere un figlio da soli, forse. Non naturale è però, di sicuro, abbandonare un figlio ed una madre. Io ti consiglio di non cadere in questi tranelli emotivi, "non è naturale, non è fattibile"... non conosco la tua situazione, dunque ti prego di prendere ogni mia parola con le pinze. Un bambino va amato, e crescere con un padre che non ti vuole è di gran lunga peggiore che crescere solo con la madre. Se poi la decisione è se farlo nascere o meno, io considererei il bambino non come figlio "suo", ma "tuo". Se ti senti pronta, se lo vuoi, se hai del sostegno di tipo morale/economico. Cerca l'appoggio della famiglia, almeno per parlare e sfogarti, loro ti saranno accanto e questo ti farà sentire già in maniera diversa. Pensa a cosa senti tu, a cosa vuoi tu. Non cercare approvazioni, cerca consigli che accendano dentro te qualche sensazione che ti faccia capire cosa senti davvero. Stai vivendo troppe emozioni tutte assieme ed è difficilissimo capirci qualcosa, ma crescere un figlio da soli si può fare. Cose che adesso ti fanno paura ti verranno spontanee. Ma se senti di non volere o potere, per qualsiasi motivo, intraprendere questo cammino, valuta di non tenere il bambino. Nessuno può giudicarti, non giudicarti duramente nemmeno tu. Intanto, ti abbraccio.


Ciao net :smile:


----------



## Minerva (4 Agosto 2014)

net ha detto:


> Non è naturale crescere un figlio da soli, forse. Non naturale è però, di sicuro, abbandonare un figlio ed una madre. Io ti consiglio di non cadere in questi tranelli emotivi, "non è naturale, non è fattibile"... non conosco la tua situazione, dunque ti prego di prendere ogni mia parola con le pinze. Un bambino va amato, e crescere con un padre che non ti vuole è di gran lunga peggiore che crescere solo con la madre. Se poi la decisione è se farlo nascere o meno, io considererei il bambino non come figlio "suo", ma "tuo". Se ti senti pronta, se lo vuoi, se hai del sostegno di tipo morale/economico. Cerca l'appoggio della famiglia, almeno per parlare e sfogarti, loro ti saranno accanto e questo ti farà sentire già in maniera diversa. Pensa a cosa senti tu, a cosa vuoi tu. Non cercare approvazioni, cerca consigli che accendano dentro te qualche sensazione che ti faccia capire cosa senti davvero. Stai vivendo troppe emozioni tutte assieme ed è difficilissimo* capirci qualcosa, ma crescere un figlio da soli si può fare. Cose che adesso ti fanno paura ti verranno spontanee. Ma se senti di non volere o potere, per qualsiasi motivo, intraprendere questo cammino, valuta di non tenere il bambino. Nessuno può giudicarti, non giudicarti duramente nemmeno tu. Intanto, ti abbraccio.*


condivido , hai espresso quello che avrei detto anch'io


----------



## net (5 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao net :smile:


ciao cara  

......michela, come va?


----------



## Trinità (5 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> La tua è una frase bellissima ma si scontra con la dura realtà: per mantenere un figlio da sola, a meno che non abbia un contratto a tempo indeterminato e un datore di lavoro buono, sarà costretta a diventare povera ed essere aiutata.
> 
> Non è facile.


Aiutati che il ciel t'aiuta........


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Agosto 2014)

net ha detto:


> ciao cara
> 
> ......michela, come va?


 diciamo meglio ...


----------



## michela (6 Agosto 2014)

lui oggi è venuto a prendere tutte le sue cose e mi ha detto che gli dispiace che i suoi sentimenti siano cambiati in un momento cosí delicato e che forse cercare un figlio è stato troppo stressante e ci ha allontanati.Mi ha anche detto che se ho bisogno di essere accompagnata inospedale può portarmici lui e che in tal caso non mi lascerà sola ma se tengo il bambino lui comunque non vorrà mai vederlo.Dice anche che è confuso,ma a me sembra molto deciso.Io lavoro,non stabilmente ma di sicuro per altri 2 anni eppure ho troppa paura di non riuscire.Ne ho parlato con mia madre e credo che andrà a picchiarlo.Era su tutte le furie ma per ora mio padre non sa nulla soffre di cuore


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> lui oggi è venuto a prendere tutte le sue cose e mi ha detto che gli dispiace che i suoi sentimenti siano cambiati in un momento cosí delicato e che forse cercare un figlio è stato troppo stressante e ci ha allontanati.Mi ha anche detto che se ho bisogno di essere accompagnata inospedale può portarmici lui e che in tal caso non mi lascerà sola ma se tengo il bambino lui comunque non vorrà mai vederlo.Dice anche che è confuso,ma a me sembra molto deciso.Io lavoro,non stabilmente ma di sicuro per altri 2 anni eppure ho troppa paura di non riuscire.Ne ho parlato con mia madre e credo che andrà a picchiarlo.Era su tutte le furie ma per ora mio padre non sa nulla soffre di cuore


intanto sai di avere un posto sicuro,poi in 2 anni le cose possono cambiare.

e sai di poter contare sulla tua famiglia,cosa non da poco oggigiorno.    se vuoi, presto alla mamma una mazza da baseball


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> lui oggi è venuto a prendere tutte le sue cose e mi ha detto che gli dispiace che i suoi sentimenti siano cambiati in un momento cosí delicato e che forse cercare un figlio è stato troppo stressante e ci ha allontanati.Mi ha anche detto che se ho bisogno di essere accompagnata inospedale può portarmici lui e che in tal caso non mi lascerà sola ma se tengo il bambino lui comunque non vorrà mai vederlo.Dice anche che è confuso,ma a me sembra molto deciso.Io lavoro,non stabilmente ma di sicuro per altri 2 anni eppure ho troppa paura di non riuscire.Ne ho parlato con mia madre e credo che andrà a picchiarlo.Era su tutte le furie ma per ora mio padre non sa nulla soffre di cuore


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
Devi decidere tu e non lui.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> lui oggi è venuto a prendere tutte le sue cose e mi ha detto che gli dispiace che i suoi sentimenti siano cambiati in un momento cosí delicato e che forse cercare un figlio è stato troppo stressante e ci ha allontanati.Mi ha anche detto che se ho bisogno di essere accompagnata inospedale può portarmici lui e che in tal caso non mi lascerà sola ma se tengo il bambino lui comunque non vorrà mai vederlo.Dice anche che è confuso,ma a me sembra molto deciso.Io lavoro,non stabilmente ma di sicuro per altri 2 anni eppure ho troppa paura di non riuscire.Ne ho parlato con mia madre e credo che andrà a picchiarlo.Era su tutte le furie ma per ora mio padre non sa nulla soffre di cuore


ma tu che vuoi?
dimentica per un secondo il pesniero di facrcela o meno. lo vuoi o no sto bambino?
se lo vuoi gli devi anche dire che un uomo cosi (non ho mai sentito nessuno dire: se lo tieni io non lo voglio vedere) meglio da solo che padre di MIO figlio.
se non lo vuoi cosi, e preferiasci aspoettare di avere un compagno, un altro tipo di relazione e vita, allora non tenerlo.
solo un consiglio IMHO


----------



## disincantata (7 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> lui oggi è venuto a prendere tutte le sue cose e mi ha detto che gli dispiace che i suoi sentimenti siano cambiati in un momento cosí delicato e che forse cercare un figlio è stato troppo stressante e ci ha allontanati.Mi ha anche detto che se ho bisogno di essere accompagnata inospedale può portarmici lui e che in tal caso non mi lascerà sola ma se tengo il bambino lui comunque non vorrà mai vederlo.Dice anche che è confuso,ma a me sembra molto deciso.Io lavoro,non stabilmente ma di sicuro per altri 2 anni eppure ho troppa paura di non riuscire.Ne ho parlato con mia madre e credo che andrà a picchiarlo.Era su tutte le furie ma per ora mio padre non sa nulla soffre di cuore


Oltre a portarti in ospedale che mi sembra sia un po' inutile.....sempre andata da sola....gli hai chiesto se è disposto a riconoscerlo e mantenerlo?

Anche da un appoggio materiale può cambiare la tua decisione!


----------



## Caciottina (7 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Oltre a portarti in ospedale che mi sembra sia un po' inutile.....sempre andata da sola*....gli hai chiesto se è disposto a riconoscerlo e mantenerlo?
> 
> Anche da un appoggio materiale può cambiare la tua decisione!


sei andata da sola ad abortire?
io no. affatto m,i hanno accompagnata, tra l altro lo consigliano anche.


----------



## disincantata (7 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sei andata da sola ad abortire?
> io no. affatto m,i hanno accompagnata, tra l altro lo consigliano anche.


 Veramente pensavo alle visite mediche.....io ho fatto l'amniocentesI e ci sono andata da sola. 

Non pensavo intendesse accompagnarla x l'aborto....ma per la gravidanza ....altrimenti non avrei parlato di riconoscimento e alimenti.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> lui oggi è venuto a prendere tutte le sue cose e mi ha detto che gli dispiace che i suoi sentimenti siano cambiati in un momento cosí delicato e che forse cercare un figlio è stato troppo stressante e ci ha allontanati.Mi ha anche detto che se ho bisogno di essere accompagnata inospedale può portarmici lui e che in tal caso non mi lascerà sola ma se tengo il bambino lui comunque non vorrà mai vederlo.Dice anche che è confuso,ma a me sembra molto deciso.Io lavoro,non stabilmente ma di sicuro per altri 2 anni eppure ho troppa paura di non riuscire.Ne ho parlato con mia madre e credo che andrà a picchiarlo.Era su tutte le furie ma per ora mio padre non sa nulla soffre di cuore


La paura di non riuscire è assolutamente comprensibile e l'avrebbe chiunque al tuo posto, la paura però passa. Devi ascoltare te stessa, i tuoi ti aiuteranno


----------



## Caciottina (7 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Veramente pensavo alle visite mediche.....io ho fatto l'amniocentesI e ci sono andata da sola.
> 
> Non pensavo intendesse accompagnarla x l'aborto....ma per la gravidanza ....altrimenti non avrei parlato di riconoscimento e alimenti.


io ho capito quello. nel senso: se devi andare in ospedale ti accompagno MA se decidi di tenerlo non lo voglio vedere.
a me suonava come ospedale=aborto visto che non vuole. che senso avrebbe accompagnarla alle visite, magari sentire battere il cuore e poi dire: ah m,a non lo voglio vedere....


----------



## disincantata (7 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io ho capito quello. nel senso: se devi andare in osplira. e ti accompagno MA se decidi di tenerlo non lo voglio vedere.
> a me suonava come ospedale=aborto visto che non vuole. che senso avrebbe accompagnarla alle visite, magari sentire battere il cuore e poi dire: ah m,a non lo voglio vedere....


Magari per un minimo sussulto di umanità. 

IO davvero ho pensato alle visite preventive per la gravidanza.

Anche l'ex della figlia della mia amica Non voleva la bambina....e non aveva un altra.

sette anni fidanzati.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Magari per un minimo sussulto ti umanità.
> 
> IO davvero ho pensato alle visite preventive per la gravidanza.
> 
> ...


in tutti i casi disi secodno me, un uomo che ti dice: se lo tieni io non lo voglio vedere, sta bene dove sta, a casa da mammina, oppure a casetta sua, bello bello, per i cazzacci suoi.
una frase del genere non sono e' un ricatto morale della merda, ma e' anche una mancaza talmente estrema di sensibilita che bo, non mi sentirei per nulla in colpa a tiragli un bel calcione nelle palle una stretta di mano e vaffanculo.
guarad che e' una frase bruttissima.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> in tutti i casi disi secodno me, un uomo che ti dice: se lo tieni io non lo voglio vedere, sta bene dove sta, a casa da mammina, oppure a casetta sua, bello bello, per i cazzacci suoi.
> una frase del genere non sono e' un ricatto morale della merda, ma e' anche una mancaza talmente estrema di sensibilita che bo, non mi sentirei per nulla in colpa a tiragli un bel calcione nelle palle una stretta di mano e vaffanculo.
> guarad che e' una frase bruttissima.


verde mio, cioe' nostro, da me a me


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> verde mio, cioe' nostro, da me a me


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (7 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> in tutti i casi disi secodno me, un uomo che ti dice: se lo tieni io non lo voglio vedere, sta bene dove sta, a casa da mammina, oppure a casetta sua, bello bello, per i cazzacci suoi.
> una frase del genere non sono e' un ricatto morale della merda, ma e' anche una mancaza talmente estrema di sensibilita che bo, non mi sentirei per nulla in colpa a tiragli un bel calcione nelle palle una stretta di mano e vaffanculo.
> guarad che e' una frase bruttissima.


Sì.  Se poi si pensa che era un figlio cercato.....da passargli sopra con un suv e andare a mangiarsi un gelato.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sì.  Se poi si pensa che era un figlio cercato.....da passargli sopra con un suv e andare a mangiarsi un gelato.



L'idea di diventare padre, quando diventa concreta, manda tanti nel panico.
Oggigiorno riconoscere un figlio non è più una scelta da parte di un uomo ma un obbligo.
Io deciderei cosa voglio io (considerando che se si è provato per mesi e mesi non è cosa semplice e che un figlio cercato non è un figlio capitato) e poi cosa farà lui, oltre gli obblighi, si vedrà.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sei andata da sola ad abortire?
> io no. affatto m,i hanno accompagnata, tra l altro lo consigliano anche.


Non sapevo avessi abortito piccolina. Sei una tosta e coraggiosa per come affronti le non poche prove cui la vita ti ha sinora sottoposto e  ti ammiro davvero molto. E ti abbraccio fraternamente se posso.


----------



## Eratò (8 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma tu che vuoi?
> dimentica per un secondo il pesniero di facrcela o meno. lo vuoi o no sto bambino?
> se lo vuoi gli devi anche dire che un uomo cosi (non ho mai sentito nessuno dire: se lo tieni io non lo voglio vedere) meglio da solo che padre di MIO figlio.
> se non lo vuoi cosi, e preferiasci aspoettare di avere un compagno, un altro tipo di relazione e vita, allora non tenerlo.
> solo un consiglio IMHO


:up::up::up:


----------



## animalibera (8 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è proprio vero ... che in certe situazioni
> soffrire per un tradimento, diventa quasi un lusso ...
> ...




Da un uomo del genere si può solo scappare e lontano....la situazione è molto dolorosa ....mi posso lontanamente immaginare e solo perchè sono madre due volte...interrogati se desideri comunque questo bambino cerca aiuto e concentrati su tuo figlio. Adoperati subito legalmente affinchè questo essere si prenda le responsabilità che deve!!! Un forte abbraccio !!


----------



## animalibera (8 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> intanto sai di avere un posto sicuro,poi in 2 anni le cose possono cambiare.
> 
> e sai di poter contare sulla tua famiglia,cosa non da poco oggigiorno.    *se vuoi, presto alla mamma una mazza da baseball*[/QUOT
> 
> Quoto!!!


----------



## Tubarao (8 Agosto 2014)

anima libera76 ha detto:


> perplesso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > intanto sai di avere un posto sicuro,poi in 2 anni le cose possono cambiare.
> ...


Male.


----------



## lolapal (8 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> lui oggi è venuto a prendere tutte le sue cose e mi ha detto che gli dispiace che i suoi sentimenti siano cambiati in un momento cosí delicato e che forse cercare un figlio è stato troppo stressante e ci ha allontanati.Mi ha anche detto che se ho bisogno di essere accompagnata inospedale può portarmici lui e che in tal caso non mi lascerà sola ma se tengo il bambino lui comunque non vorrà mai vederlo.Dice anche che è confuso,ma a me sembra molto deciso.Io lavoro,non stabilmente ma di sicuro per altri 2 anni eppure ho troppa paura di non riuscire.Ne ho parlato con mia madre e credo che andrà a picchiarlo.Era su tutte le furie ma per ora mio padre non sa nulla soffre di cuore


Cara Michela, mi associo a chi ti chiede tu cosa vorresti, cosa pensi a prescindere dal tuo ex compagno che, da come si sta scoprendo, è sicuramente meglio perderlo...
A parte lo sconvolgimento iniziale, è sicuro che la tua famiglia Ti starà vicino e questa è una cosa positiva x te. Per tuo padre, potreste anche raccontargli una versione edulcorata della storia... sono sicura che sarà felice di diventare nonno e questo gli può dare del coraggio in più x affrontare i suoi problemi di salute.
Però la cosa più importante sei tu e quelli che vuoi veramente: qualsiasi cosa sceglierai avrà dei risvolti sulla tua vita, sia positivi che negativi...
Ti abbraccio forte!
[emoji4]


----------



## net (10 Agosto 2014)

La tua storia me ne ricorda un'altra... iniziata nel peggiore dei modi,con una ragazza incinta a 22 anni, abbandonata dal padre del bambino che le propose di abortire e tornare (solo in quel caso) assieme. Ad oggi posso dirti che quella ragazza è molto felice, ha una bambina molto serena ed accerchiata di persone che l'amano. Non è stato facile minimamente. Sacrifici, rinunce, giudizi di persone sciocche, comportamenti negativi da parte di tanta gente, ristrettezze economiche e solitudine hanno reso l'impresa difficilissima, e spesso nel corso degli anni lei è stata abbattutta, profondamente triste... forse all'1 percento. Perchè il restante 99 percento è stata gioia pura, felicità, sorrisi, gentilezze da parte di persone sconosciute, pacche di approvazione da parte di quei familiari scettici che prima la additavano... e soprattutto, due braccine attorno al collo ed un visino meraviglioso accanto al suo. Quello che volevo dirti è che è difficile. Difficile tenerlo, difficile non tenerlo. Posso dirti però che nulla al mondo ripaga di un sacrificio, merita un sacrificio, quanto un figlio. Nulla nell'universo può portare tanto amore e gioia. Parlaci ancora se vuoi, dicci qualcosa in piú. Ti abbraccio.


----------



## michela (10 Agosto 2014)

mi sembra una delle solite leggende metropolitane"nel mio paese c'è una ragazza"....qui parliamo della mia vita che sta per cambiare totalmente all'improvviso,è vero che lo volevo,ma lo volevo col mio compagno non da sola e sto già cercando di affrontare lui che va in giro con quella,che manda tutto all'aria..e ora devo anche cominciare a pensare a un figlio da crescere da sola,non so nemmeno a quante cose si deve pensare per avere un figlio


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> mi sembra una delle solite leggende metropolitane"nel mio paese c'è una ragazza"....qui parliamo della mia vita che sta per cambiare totalmente all'improvviso,è vero che lo volevo,ma lo volevo col mio compagno non da sola e sto già cercando di affrontare lui che va in giro con quella,che manda tutto all'aria..e ora devo anche cominciare a pensare a un figlio da crescere da sola,non so nemmeno a quante cose si deve pensare per avere un figlio


"Quella ragazza" è Net.


----------



## perplesso (11 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> mi sembra una delle solite leggende metropolitane"nel mio paese c'è una ragazza"....qui parliamo della mia vita che sta per cambiare totalmente all'improvviso,è vero che lo volevo,ma lo volevo col mio compagno non da sola e sto già cercando di affrontare lui che va in giro con quella,che manda tutto all'aria..e ora devo anche cominciare a pensare a un figlio da crescere da sola,non so nemmeno a quante cose si deve pensare per avere un figlio


io direi di cominciare a programmare tutta quella serie di esami per capire se il bimbo sta crescendo bene


----------



## lolapal (11 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> mi sembra una delle solite leggende metropolitane"nel mio paese c'è una ragazza"....qui parliamo della mia vita che sta per cambiare totalmente all'improvviso,è vero che lo volevo,ma lo volevo col mio compagno non da sola e sto già cercando di affrontare lui che va in giro con quella,che manda tutto all'aria..e ora devo anche cominciare a pensare a un figlio da crescere da sola,non so nemmeno a quante cose si deve pensare per avere un figlio


Ciao Michela [emoji4] 
Fai un passo alla volta... se pensi a quello che è stato, a quello che sarà e a quello che dovrebbe essere, ti paralizza...
Una cosa importante l'hai detta: tu il bimbo lo vuoi...
Ti abbraccio forte, qui c'è chi può capirti molto bene... net, per esempio... è un'occasione di confronto importante, nn perderla...
[emoji4]


----------



## Caciottina (11 Agosto 2014)

*a cuore*

mi sento di dire che non credo sia il caso che tu tenga questo bambino. non e' chiaramente quello che vuoi adesso, e soprattutto non e' questo il modo.
io abortii quando il padre mi disse che non lo voleva (me lo disse al secondo mese inoltrato il bastardo, prima andava bene) e con un pugnale nel cuore ho abortito per il bene di tutti. ad oggi, per quanto sia stato doloroso, penso sia stata una delle scelte migliori della mia vita. per me era importante condividere questa cosa con qualcun che stata dalla mia parte, qualcuno che voleva quello che volevo io, e non era quello il caso.
non e' facile ne in un caso ne nell altro, ma se vuoi un cosniglio cerca di capire quale sia la tua priorita ...perche se non e' sto bambino, non devi tenerlo, fa peggio a lui e a te stessa.
se invece pensi di riuscire  emettere da parte quel cretino che ex e concentrarti sul tuo bambino e sentrilo sto bambino allora vai avanti.


----------



## michela (11 Agosto 2014)

:-Oallora ho tante domande!@Miss non so se lo voglio.ancora ieri ho ripreso a mangiare e ho preso tutti i suoi vestiti e li ho portati in un cassonetto per  i bisognosi,ho buttato e regalato il resto e mi sento un pò meglio.Non so com potrebbe sentirsi una persona dopo l'aborto e ho paura di non superarlo mai.ma come si decide di averlo o non averlo?perchè quando penso di aver deciso poi cambio idea.net tu l'hai saputod a subito?


----------



## perplesso (11 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> :-Oallora ho tante domande!@Miss non so se lo voglio.ancora ieri ho ripreso a mangiare e ho preso tutti i suoi vestiti e li ho portati in un cassonetto per  i bisognosi,ho buttato e regalato il resto e mi sento un pò meglio.Non so com potrebbe sentirsi una persona dopo l'aborto e ho paura di non superarlo mai.ma come si decide di averlo o non averlo?perchè quando penso di aver deciso poi cambio idea.net tu l'hai saputod a subito?


se il tuo ex coso non fosse scappato da gran cialtrone (cit.) la domanda non te la porresti.

Nel senso che questa gravidanza ora la vivresti con la gioia di una futura madre.    da quello che ci hai raccontato finora. tu non 6 sola.    l'unica cosa che devi controllare è come procede questa gravidanza,se tu e il bimbo state bene.

Net ti potrà ben spiegare che ce la si può fare 

Non ascoltare la paura,perchè la paura si fa beffe di te


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> :-Oallora ho tante domande!@Miss non so se lo voglio.ancora ieri ho ripreso a mangiare e ho preso tutti i suoi vestiti e li ho portati in un cassonetto per  i bisognosi,ho buttato e regalato il resto e mi sento un pò meglio.Non so com potrebbe sentirsi una persona dopo l'aborto e ho paura di non superarlo mai.ma come si decide di averlo o non averlo?perchè quando penso di aver deciso poi cambio idea.net tu l'hai saputod a subito?


Personalmente io non conosco nessuna donna contenta di questa scelta.
Ho solo visto dolore e lacrime e sta roba del...
Se solo potessi tornare indietro...

Cioè io sono per che scelga la donna...nel senso che nessun uomo possa imporle questa cosa...
Perchè mettiamo che ti tieni il cretino e abortisci.
Ok...

Poi dopo ti penti...

E maturerai un odio cieco verso il cretino no?

Cioè se una donna abortisse un mio figlio...
Non so se mai più in tutta la mia vita potrei guardarla ancora in faccia...

A me è bastato vedere come è stata mia moglie con la perdita spontanea del nostro primo figlio...

Cioè secondo me l'aborto va a ledere qualcosa di molto interiore intimo fisiologico nel corpo di una donna...

Ma forse sono solo proiezioni mie, perchè non sono una donna...

Poi ho visto più coppie sfasciarsi dopo un aborto...

Perchè cominciano le recriminazioni no?
Colpa tua che mi hai lasciato sola...colpa tua che hai permesso che...

Poi non lo so gli altri...
Ma io mi ricordo mia moglie gravida molto per aria è con la psiche...

E mi ricordo bene anche le paure di lunaiena 
Mi ricordo quelle della mia direttrice di coro...

Cioè forse esagero...ma una donna incinta non è totalmente nel suo eh?

Ma prendi con le pinze questo mio post...metti in sacoccia solo quello che senti buono per te...


----------



## Caciottina (11 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> :-Oallora ho tante domande!@Miss non so se lo voglio.ancora ieri ho ripreso a mangiare e ho preso tutti i suoi vestiti e li ho portati in un cassonetto per  i bisognosi,ho buttato e regalato il resto e mi sento un pò meglio.Non so com potrebbe sentirsi una persona dopo l'aborto e ho paura di non superarlo mai.ma come si decide di averlo o non averlo?perchè quando penso di aver deciso poi cambio idea.net tu l'hai saputod a subito?


io volevo una famiglia intera. non volevo crescere un bamibino da sola.
volevo amore es essere amata, e volevo qualcuno che amamsse uio mio bambino.
si si supera e no non si supera mai. siamo donne altro che coglioni sotto , abbiamo le palle quadrate e possiamo fare tutto, se consapevoli dei nostri limit. quello era un mio limite e lo sarebbe anche oggi...
se tu lo vuoi davvero, allora sarai la donna piu felice del mondo....brava hai fatti benissimo a buttare tutte le cose di quel beduino del cipango....
un abbraccio, oggi non posso sono nella merdina fino al collo, per cui se hai bsiogno mi puoi scrivere in mp

ciao


----------



## sienne (11 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se il tuo ex coso non fosse scappato da gran cialtrone (cit.) la domanda non te la porresti.
> 
> Nel senso che questa gravidanza ora la vivresti con la gioia di una futura madre.    da quello che ci hai raccontato finora. tu non 6 sola.    l'unica cosa che devi controllare è come procede questa gravidanza,se tu e il bimbo state bene.
> 
> ...



Ciao

straquoto!


Infatti, sono le paure e l'insicurezza che stanno parlando ... 



sienne


----------



## Trinità (11 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Personalmente io non conosco nessuna donna contenta di questa scelta.
> Ho solo visto dolore e lacrime e sta roba del...
> Se solo potessi tornare indietro...
> 
> ...



:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:
E con questo il Veneto è nazione!


----------



## net (12 Agosto 2014)

No cara, non l'ho saputo subito. Anzi. Avevo paura, ero molto giovane. All'inizio non credevo che la contraccezione non avesse sortito effetto, ero sotto shock. Non credevo di potercela fare e non volevo lasciare gli studi. Poi un giorno ero in una zona di Ancona (vivevo lí) molto bella. Un balcone sul mare. Passeggiavo e faceva caldissimo, cosí ho deciso di mettere i piedi in acqua. Mentre mi rinfrescavo, istintivamente ho fatto una cosa mai fatta prima: ho parlato con la mia piccola, ho toccato la mia pancia e le ho detto: "quello è il mare, è salato quindi non si può bere"... e allora ho capito semplicemente che sentivo già mio quel bambino, istintivamente. È stata J a scegliere di restare. È che per paura non le avevo dato modo di comunicare con me. Ovviamente, ho poi fatto tutte le mie considerazioni di ordine "pratico". Ora, io non credo che abortire sia "giusto" o "sbagliato". Si può abortire per ragioni giuste e tenere un figlio per quelle sbagliate. Se la tua motivazione è il "non mi sento pronta", è vero anche che io non so se ci si possa mai sentire davvero pronti ad avere un figlio. Si hanno tante paure, ci si sente messi alla prova come persone, totalmente. Ogni giorno, ancora oggi, io cresco con la mia bambina. Ancora oggi non mi sento pronta. Ad essere genitori si impara con l'amore, viene tutto cosí. Ma se le motivazioni sono profonde, se questo bambino non ti smuove nulla dentro, se non senti il desiderio di abbracciarlo di già, allora pensaci bene. Un figlio, nato o meno, è per sempre. E tu e la tua vita non sarete mai piú uguali. In ogni caso.


----------



## lilli54 (12 Agosto 2014)

Un figlio è per sempre. E' una finestra aperta sul mondo. Porta gioie e affetto. Tante sono le donne che hanno cresciuto i loro figli da sole. Se lo cresci con amore vedrai che non ti pentirai. A quel bell'imbecille del tuo uomo fossi in te neanche lo direi che hai intenzione di farlo nascere. Non hai bisogno accanto di un uomo come lui. Sei giovane, troverai l'amore vero e se ti ama, amerà come fosse suo questo bambino.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2014)

Eh sì è così.


----------



## Horny (12 Agosto 2014)

Be, sull'aborto posso dirti che io
non l'ho mai rimpianto.
Ne mi ha dato tristezza.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2014)

net ha detto:


> No cara, non l'ho saputo subito. Anzi. Avevo paura, ero molto giovane. All'inizio non credevo che la contraccezione non avesse sortito effetto, ero sotto shock. Non credevo di potercela fare e non volevo lasciare gli studi. Poi un giorno ero in una zona di Ancona (vivevo lí) molto bella. Un balcone sul mare. Passeggiavo e faceva caldissimo, cosí ho deciso di mettere i piedi in acqua. Mentre mi rinfrescavo, istintivamente ho fatto una cosa mai fatta prima: ho parlato con la mia piccola, ho toccato la mia pancia e le ho detto: "quello è il mare, è salato quindi non si può bere"... e allora ho capito semplicemente che sentivo già mio quel bambino, istintivamente. È stata J a scegliere di restare. È che per paura non le avevo dato modo di comunicare con me. Ovviamente, ho poi fatto tutte le mie considerazioni di ordine "pratico". Ora, io non credo che abortire sia "giusto" o "sbagliato". Si può abortire per ragioni giuste e tenere un figlio per quelle sbagliate. Se la tua motivazione è il "non mi sento pronta", è vero anche che io non so se ci si possa mai sentire davvero pronti ad avere un figlio. Si hanno tante paure, ci si sente messi alla prova come persone, totalmente. Ogni giorno, ancora oggi, io cresco con la mia bambina. Ancora oggi non mi sento pronta. Ad essere genitori si impara con l'amore, viene tutto cosí. Ma se le motivazioni sono profonde, se questo bambino non ti smuove nulla dentro, se non senti il desiderio di abbracciarlo di già, allora pensaci bene. Un figlio, nato o meno, è per sempre. E tu e la tua vita non sarete mai piú uguali. In ogni caso.


Ogni donna ha la propria sensibilità.
Si ci sono paure anche in chi...

Pensate notizia di oggi dalla mia amica trentina che fa i vini...
Una sua paesana 58 anni lui, 54 lei...
Ha messo al mondo un bambino...

Atteso da una vita...
E la cosa incredibile è che gli hanno messo lo stesso nome di quello di lunaiena
E hanno lo stesso peso...

Cinque giorni di differenza...


----------



## Apollonia (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ogni donna ha la propria sensibilità.
> Si ci sono paure anche in chi...
> 
> Pensate notizia di oggi dalla mia amica trentina che fa i vini...
> ...


Scusa la curiosità, ma il bimbo è arrivato "da solo"? Se è così, veramente ha del miracoloso!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Scusa la curiosità, ma il bimbo è arrivato "da solo"? Se è così, veramente ha del miracoloso!


Si...
Lei è andata dal medico perchè temeva un fibroma...
Sentiva seno ingrossarsi e addome pure...

Ma il bello è che sta roba è capitata anche alla mamma della mia amica dei vini

Mi fa...mia mamma a 24 anni aveva già quattro figli, poi dopo 22 anni è arrivato anche mio fratellino qui...

E mi fa...sai fu quella volta che festeggiarono l'anniversario di matrimonio...cosa vuoi l'è na fora dirito, tanto oramai cosa vuoi che...


----------



## Apollonia (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...
> Lei è andata dal medico perchè temeva un fibroma...
> Sentiva seno ingrossarsi e addome pure...
> 
> ...


Bellissima questa situazione! Complimenti alla mamma!


----------



## Horny (13 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Scusa la curiosità, ma il bimbo è arrivato "da solo"? Se è così, veramente ha del miracoloso!


Si santa eterologa!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Bellissima questa situazione! Complimenti alla mamma!


Però anche lei ha avuto molta paura e ansia
Sono andati perfino da Gaslini a Genova...

( ma io ignoro chi sia)

La paura appunto che non fosse normale...

La paura di non riuscirci

E il nome...

Samuele in onore del bambino di COgne.


----------



## andrea53 (13 Agosto 2014)

*scusa Michela...*



michela ha detto:


> :-Oallora ho tante domande!@Miss non so se lo voglio.ancora ieri ho ripreso a mangiare e ho preso tutti i suoi vestiti e li ho portati in un cassonetto per  i bisognosi,ho buttato e regalato il resto e mi sento un pò meglio.Non so com potrebbe sentirsi una persona dopo l'aborto e ho paura di non superarlo mai.ma come si decide di averlo o non averlo?perchè quando penso di aver deciso poi cambio idea.net tu l'hai saputod a subito?


vengo qui ogni tanto a leggervi... non so, non mi permetto di dare consigli a una donna che è padrona del suo corpo, sono solo sue le scelte che può fare in ordine alla sua gravidanza. Voglio solo dirti che quest'uomo non se lo merita un figlio. Ma forse, se ci pensi bene, potresti meritartelo tu. Anche se ora sei nel panico, una situazione che non avresti mai potuto prevedere o immaginare, forse hai timore di come sarà la tua vita dopo, se resteranno, se e come cambieranno le tue relazioni, i tuoi affetti, le tue abitudini. Sono un padre che è rimasto solo (per motivi assai diversi da quelli che passano per questo forum). Voglio dirti che un figlio (o una figlia) sono una gran bella cosa, ma solo per quelli che se li meritano. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## michela (17 Agosto 2014)

si ma può darsi che un bambino non meriti di venire al mondo in questa situazione.io non credo di farcela.ieri l'ho rivisto, mi ha detto che non sa cosa sta facendo,che forse se non fossi rimasta incinta non sarebbe restato con lei.e mi ha detto che forse per noi c'è ancora speranza,ma così con un bambino no,dobbiamo ricominciare tutto a singoli passi.


----------



## perplesso (17 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> si ma può darsi che un bambino non meriti di venire al mondo in questa situazione.io non credo di farcela.ieri l'ho rivisto, mi ha detto che non sa cosa sta facendo,che forse se non fossi rimasta incinta non sarebbe restato con lei.e mi ha detto che forse per noi c'è ancora speranza,ma così con un bambino no,dobbiamo ricominciare tutto a singoli passi.


se gli passo sopra col mietitrebbia,a sto tizio, ti offendi?

che un bimbo non meriti di venire al mondo è una cosa che non si può leggere.

che un coso simile prima ti molli e poi sostanzialmente ti ricatti è un qualcosa che non è stato ancora definito a parole.

Tu puoi farcela,smetti di ascoltare quel verme.   non hai bisogno di lui,sai di poter contare sulla tua famiglia.

Quindi hai tutto quello che ti serve per guardare il cielo e sorridere


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> si ma può darsi che un bambino non meriti di venire al mondo in questa situazione.io non credo di farcela.ieri l'ho rivisto, mi ha detto che non sa cosa sta facendo,che forse se non fossi rimasta incinta non sarebbe restato con lei.e mi ha detto che forse per noi c'è ancora speranza,ma così con un bambino no,dobbiamo ricominciare tutto a singoli passi.



Lo sai vero che il fatto del bambino non c'entra con lui e la tizia?
L'hai capito che lui ti dice così perchè ha una paura fottuta di ritrovarsi con la responsabilità di essere padre, alimenti e tutto il resto... perchè se lo tieni, anche se a lui non va, lui è il padre e ha delle responsabilità.

QUalunque cosa tu decida, non deciderla per queste sue parole, non deciderla perchè speri che possiate tornare insieme. Perchè non sarà così. E spero che tu non lo voglia nemmeno...

Per il resto quoto Perplesso... una bella asfaltatrice ci starebbe benissimo...

E per il resto ancora... prendi la tua decisione con calma. Se non te la senti, non te la senti. Ma se questo bambino lo ami, sappi che poi non si rimpiange mai di averlo messo al mondo.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se gli passo sopra col mietitrebbia,a sto tizio, ti offendi?
> 
> *che un bimbo non meriti di venire al mondo è una cosa che non si può leggere.*
> 
> ...



Penso che intendesse "un bambino merita di meglio". Era nel senso, credo, che a 'sto cucciolo lei vorrebbe dare una famiglia decente, e le sembra che appioppargli una madre single disperata questo, lui non meriti. appunto perchè cucciolo innocente a cui vorrebbe dare il meglio. 

Io almeno l'ho intesa così.


----------



## disincantata (17 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> si ma può darsi che un bambino non meriti di venire al mondo in questa situazione.io non credo di farcela.ieri l'ho rivisto, mi ha detto che non sa cosa sta facendo,che forse se non fossi rimasta incinta non sarebbe restato con lei.e mi ha detto che forse per noi c'è ancora speranza,ma così con un bambino no,dobbiamo ricominciare tutto a singoli passi.


Certo che lui ti dice così.  Non capisci che è un ricatto?

Se lo perdi per lui è un grave problema in meno. Economico e morale....se ha una morale. Ne dubito

L'ex della mia amica le dicevache l'avrebbe sposata subito se avesse abortito. Ha una splendida bimba. 

devi decidere da sola. Per te. Solo tu puoi farlo. Parla con tua mamma. non aspettare troppo.


----------



## perplesso (17 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Penso che intendesse "un bambino merita di meglio". Era nel senso, credo, che a 'sto cucciolo lei vorrebbe dare una famiglia decente, e le sembra che appioppargli una madre single disperata questo, lui non meriti. appunto perchè cucciolo innocente a cui vorrebbe dare il meglio.
> 
> Io almeno l'ho intesa così.


Che Michela sia disperata l'ho capito.    ma sono anche certo che non appena avrà in braccio il bimbo o bimba che sia, tutti i dubbi le passeranno.

Ha solo bisogno di sentire fiducia intorno a sè.  per me ce la può fare.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Che Michela sia disperata l'ho capito.    ma sono anche certo che non appena avrà in braccio il bimbo o bimba che sia, tutti i dubbi le passeranno.
> 
> Ha solo bisogno di sentire fiducia intorno a sè.  per me ce la può fare.



Ce la può fare se vuole farcela.
Mi sembra che cerchi motivi per dirsi che non ce la può fare... e questo mi fa pensare che in realtà lei non lo voglia, ma che non abbia il coraggio di dirselo pienamente.

Ma la voce del piccolo è forte. Se appena appena Michela la sente, "vincerà" il cucciolo.


----------



## Nicka (17 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> si ma può darsi che un bambino non meriti di venire al mondo in questa situazione.io non credo di farcela.ieri l'ho rivisto, mi ha detto che non sa cosa sta facendo,che forse se non fossi rimasta incinta non sarebbe restato con lei.e mi ha detto che forse per noi c'è ancora speranza,ma così con un bambino no,dobbiamo ricominciare tutto a singoli passi.


Qualunque sia la tua decisione deve essere appunto TUA.
Ti sta dicendo che resta con lei perchè tu sei incinta, ti rendi conto? Questo è una degli esseri peggiori che una donna possa avere la sfiga di incontrare nella vita...
Qualunque cosa farai falla tu e basta...e questo tizio mandalo affanculo più veloce della luce. Liberatene il più presto possibile.
Chiedi alla tua famiglia di starti vicina, fatti coccolare...
Ormai è chiaro che se questo bambino ci sarà sarete tu e lui, è difficile e nessuno lo mette in dubbio, ma si può fare...
Se deciderai per altre soluzioni fatti comunque il regalo di chiudere con questo essere...


----------



## perplesso (17 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ce la può fare se vuole farcela.
> Mi sembra che cerchi motivi per dirsi che non ce la può fare... e questo mi fa pensare che in realtà lei non lo voglia, ma che non abbia il coraggio di dirselo pienamente.
> 
> Ma la voce del piccolo è forte. Se appena appena Michela la sente, "vincerà" il cucciolo.





Nicka ha detto:


> Qualunque sia la tua decisione deve essere appunto TUA.
> Ti sta dicendo che resta con lei perchè tu sei incinta, ti rendi conto? Questo è una degli esseri peggiori che una donna possa avere la sfiga di incontrare nella vita...
> Qualunque cosa farai falla tu e basta...e questo tizio mandalo affanculo più veloce della luce. Liberatene il più presto possibile.
> Chiedi alla tua famiglia di starti vicina, fatti coccolare...
> ...


Io ho fiducia in Michela.

Credo fermamente che anche la famiglia di Michela creda in lei.   Ora tocca a lei convincersene


----------



## sienne (17 Agosto 2014)

Ciao Michela,

è arrivata l'ora di divenire grandi ... 
hai una famiglia ... hai te stessa ... e hai un compito ... 
non ci sono condizioni migliori per abbracciare la vita ... 


ti abbraccio ... 


sienne


----------



## georgemary (17 Agosto 2014)

Michela ce la puoi fare!
Io ho fiducia in te, il bimbo è già con te.
Di quante settimane sei? Sei stata dal ginecologo?
Capisco che la situazione è tremenda, lo capisco, ma se solo lo vedessi, capiresti che non puoi non averlo.
Non sarai sola...fregatene di quello che dice lui, tu ce la farai a crescerlo!

Ti abbraccio fortissimo!


----------



## lolapal (17 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> si ma può darsi che un bambino non meriti di venire al mondo in questa situazione.io non credo di farcela.ieri l'ho rivisto, mi ha detto che non sa cosa sta facendo,che forse se non fossi rimasta incinta non sarebbe restato con lei.e mi ha detto che forse per noi c'è ancora speranza,ma così con un bambino no,dobbiamo ricominciare tutto a singoli passi.


Cara Michela, quoto tutti quelli che ti dicono che non devi credere al tuo ex. E' solo spaventato che tu tenga il bambino e che debba prendersi delle responsabilità, visto che vuole stare con l'altra.
Ma sei tu che decidi! Tu soltanto e nessuno ti giudicherà mai per la tua scelta.
Stai con i tuoi, con chi ti vuole veramente bene. Taglia i contatti con lui, perché ti destabilizza. Ricordati che le settimane passano e che la IVG si fa entro la dodicesima e che puoi rinunciare fino all'ultimo minuto se cambi idea.
Per il resto: ce la puoi fare ad avere e crescere questo bambino, vedrai, se lo senti, se lo vuoi, lui ti cambierà la vita in meglio, nonostante il padre biologico e nonostante la paura.
Sfogati anche qui se ti è utile: ci sono tante braccia aperte e spalle virtuali su cui appoggiarsi...


----------



## net (17 Agosto 2014)

Sai bene che quest' "uomo" è la persona di cui puoi fidarti meno al mondo. E' il tuo compagno, decidete assieme di avere un bambino, si tira indietro, ti tradisce ( se non erro quando ancora stavate cercandolo, un figlio, mentre poteva mettertene al corrente invece di proseguire nella ricerca ) e torna - senza lasciare l'altra mi è parso di capire - dicendoti che se abortisci lui tornerà con te. Sarà il fratello di Marco, non trovo altre spiegazioni. Sai cosa meritano questi uomini? Nulla. Decidi per te come se lui non esistesse. Nel bene e nel male sarai senza lui, qualsiasi scelta prenderai. Non credere alle sue menzogne, i fatti dicono che di lui non puoi fidarti. Pensa a ciò che vuoi tu e tu sola. Non sperare in un suo ritorno. Ma sappi che avrai tante persone accanto, qualsiasi scelta prenderai, ad una sola condizione: che ne parli.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2014)

Conosco donne che hanno abortito in condizioni più semplici della tua.
Ne parlano dicendosi che hanno fatto bene dopo venti anni.
Se una è convinta di aver fatto bene non ne parla più.
Conosco donne che l'hanno tenuto in circostanza difficili, come o più della tua, e quella scelta è diventata motivo d'orgoglio e ha dato senso alla loro vita.
Questo figlio lo volevi e l'hai cercato.
Il padre capirà di aver sbagliato.


----------



## andrea53 (17 Agosto 2014)

*Cara Michela...*



michela ha detto:


> si ma può darsi che un bambino non meriti di venire al mondo in questa situazione.io non credo di farcela.ieri l'ho rivisto, mi ha detto che non sa cosa sta facendo,che forse se non fossi rimasta incinta non sarebbe restato con lei.e mi ha detto che forse per noi c'è ancora speranza,ma così con un bambino no,dobbiamo ricominciare tutto a singoli passi.



ascolta, se puoi, la voce delle donne che ti hanno scritto in questo forum. Tra un po' di tempo questo figlio ti aiuterà anche a trovare un compagno di strada migliore. Un abbraccio e - comunque - solidarietà.


----------



## Trinità (17 Agosto 2014)

Avrebbe meritato Adolf Hitler di venire al mondo?
Avrebbe meritato il peggior assassino di venire al mondo?

Ogni bimbo merita di venire al mondo anche quello che aspettava la mia amante.......
Scusate


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Avrebbe meritato Adolf Hitler di venire al mondo?
> Avrebbe meritato il peggior assassino di venire al mondo?
> 
> Ogni bimbo merita di venire al mondo anche quello che aspettava la mia amante.......
> Scusate


Scusa non trovo il nesso tra la prima parte e la seconda del tuo post


----------



## Trinità (17 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scusa non trovo il nesso tra la prima parte e la seconda del tuo post


Ogni bimbo merita di venire al mondo!
Anche se potessimo conoscere le azioni malvagie future di un qualsiasi uomo non avremmo comunque 
il diritto di troncare una vita.
Dietro una gravidanza interrotta si può nascondere un serial killer.
Dietro una gravidanza interrotta si può nascondere un Albert Einstein.

Non possiamo noi decidere, mi spiace ma io la penso così.


----------



## lolapal (17 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ogni bimbo merita di venire al mondo!
> Anche se potessimo conoscere le azioni malvagie future di un qualsiasi uomo non avremmo comunque
> il diritto di troncare una vita.
> Dietro una gravidanza interrotta si può nascondere un serial killer.
> ...


No. I figli si scelgono, si sceglie di amarli e non di metterli al mondo e basta.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ogni bimbo merita di venire al mondo!
> Anche se potessimo conoscere le azioni malvagie future di un qualsiasi uomo non avremmo comunque
> il diritto di troncare una vita.
> Dietro una gravidanza interrotta si può nascondere un serial killer.
> ...


Ma non dipende da cosa diventerà quel bimbo/a la scelta di un aborto, le variabili sono altre e sono spesso personalissime


----------



## Trinità (17 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> No. I figli si scelgono, si sceglie di amarli e non di metterli al mondo e basta.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non dipende da cosa diventerà quel bimbo/a la scelta di un aborto, le variabili sono altre e sono spesso personalissime


Scusate ragazze ma io quel bimbo l'avrei voluto, lei no!

La mia opinione è per la vita, non voglio pretendere scelte da donne disperate, ma io sono per la vita.
Rispetto e rispetterò tutte le scelte.
Ci sono moltissimi modi per onorare la vita, lasciatemi sperare di poter convincere Michela a tenere il suo bimbo......


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Scusate ragazze ma io quel bimbo l'avrei voluto, lei no!
> 
> La mia opinione è per la vita, non voglio pretendere scelte da donne disperate, ma io sono per la vita.
> Rispetto e rispetterò tutte le scelte.
> Ci sono moltissimi modi per onorare la vita, lasciatemi sperare di poter convincere Michela a tenere il suo bimbo......


Guarda che anche io le ho detto di pensarci bene prima di accontentare il suo ex abortendo  Che i rimorsi poi possono mangiarti l'anima ma da qui a obbligare a non abortire ce ne vuole :smile:


----------



## Trinità (17 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda che anche io le ho detto di pensarci bene prima di accontentare il suo ex abortendo  Che i rimorsi poi possono mangiarti l'anima ma da qui a obbligare a non abortire ce ne vuole :smile:


Lungi da me l'obbligare qualcuno a fare qualsiasi cosa!

Ti ripeto cara Fiammetta che mi piacerebbe che nascessero tutti i bimbi concepiti
questo è un mio sogno......
Sogno anche di avere ancora un figlio prima o poi.....
Io quel figlio l'avrei voluto e non condannerò mai la donna che non se l'è sentita.....
Ma io ci tenevo e guarda che da traditore non è semplice.Ho pianto molto!


----------



## disincantata (17 Agosto 2014)

Tcapisco. 1390841 ha detto:
			
		

> Lungi da me l'obbligare qualcuno a fare qualsiasi cosa!
> 
> Ti ripeto cara Fiammetta che mi piacerebbe che nascessero tutti i bimbi concepiti
> questo è un mio sogno......
> ...


Tu pretendi che tua moglie ti perdoni tradimento e hai messo incinta l'amante?

Come la capisco.


----------



## Trinità (17 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tu pretendi che tua moglie ti perdoni tradimento e hai messo incinta l'amante?
> 
> Come la capisco.


Tu non hai capito un cazzo!Scusa l'espressione ma è stato molto tempo fa ed era capitato.
Non giocare con me leggi e comprendi.
Non pretendo nulla da mia moglie. Le chiederò sempre scusa e spero che un giorno accetti questo uomo traditore che oggi è molto cambiato.
Con la vita questo non c'entra a mio parere sempre.....


----------



## Stark72 (17 Agosto 2014)

Scelta troppo personale.
Posso dirti solo una cosa: mia sorella minore ha conosciuto un figlio di puttana, cazzaro, scavezzacollo e borderline.
Per qualche recondito motivo si è innamorata di lui e ci fatto un figlio.
Mentre lei era in cinta di appena due mesi, la merdina è uscita dalla sua vita per motivazioni gravissime sulle quali non mi soffermo.
Quel bambino adesso è la luce di mia sorella, ha 4 anni ed è la sua ragione di vita. Circondato dall'affetto dei nonni, dello zio (me medesimo) e dei cuginetti.
Se lo sta crescendo da sola e loro due sono molto più belli di tante famiglie "finte" ma tradizionali che conosco.


----------



## disincantata (17 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Tu non hai capito un cazzo!Scusa l'espressione ma è stato molto tempo fa ed era capitato.
> Non giocare con me leggi e comprendi.
> Non pretendo nulla da mia moglie. Le chiederò sempre scusa e spero che un giorno accetti questo uomo traditore che oggi è molto cambiato.
> Con la vita questo non c'entra a mio parere sempre.....


Ho capito che oltre a tradirla  era pure  incinta.

una mazzata per tua moglie.

tanto o poco tempo non cambia le cose.


----------



## Trinità (17 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Scelta troppo personale.
> Posso dirti solo una cosa: mia sorella minore ha conosciuto un figlio di puttana, cazzaro, scavezzacollo e borderline.
> Per qualche recondito motivo si è innamorata di lui e ci fatto un figlio.
> Mentre lei era in cinta di appena due mesi, la merdina è uscita dalla sua vita per motivazioni gravissime sulle quali non mi soffermo.
> ...


Applausi a tua sorella:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Trinità (17 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ho capito che oltre a tradirla  era pure  incinta.
> 
> una mazzata per tua moglie.
> 
> tanto o poco tempo non cambia le cose.


Mia moglie non l'ha mai saputo per fortuna........
Che non cambian le cose lo dici tu.
Un tradimento rimarrà tutta la vita come un marchio sulla mia fronte(come CAINO)
un bimbo che non è nato non nascerà.


----------



## sienne (18 Agosto 2014)

Ciao Trinità,

tu stesso dici, per fortuna tua moglie non sa nulla ... 
E con questo tu stesso ammetti, che sarebbe una pugnalata in più. 
Non solo ... ma che allora non vi siete neanche protetti ... 

In questo disincantata non ha tutti i torti ... secondo me. 
Anche se tua moglie questi dettagli non le sa ... 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (18 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Scusate ragazze ma io quel bimbo l'avrei voluto, lei no!
> 
> La mia opinione è per la vita, non voglio pretendere scelte da donne disperate, ma io sono per la vita.
> Rispetto e rispetterò tutte le scelte.
> Ci sono moltissimi modi per onorare la vita, lasciatemi sperare di poter convincere Michela a tenere il suo bimbo......


Credo che qui siamo tutti convinti che Michela, visto che lo desiderava e lo cercava prima di scoprire la verità sul suo ex coso, sia in grado di farcela e tifiamo tutti affinché tenga il bambino, ma NON perché è stato concepito!
Il punto è proprio questo! Michela può decidere di tenere il bambino se lei sa e sente di poterlo amare, se è effettivamente un bambino desiderato, voluto, se, come racconta Stark di sua sorella, intorno avrà persone che lo ameranno e lo vorranno, a prescindere da quella sottospecie di uomo che è il padre biologico...

Tu avresti voluto il figlio concepito con la tua amante, e tua moglie e i tuoi figli, e il marito di lei e i figli di lei? Come lo avrebbero accolto? Che famiglia avrebbe avuto? Quanto senso di colpa questo ragazzino si sarebbe portato dietro fin dalla nascita, anzi fin dal concepimento? Se non ci fosse stata la IVG, come avrebbe fatto la tua amante? E tu? Saresti stato veramente contento che questo figlio nasceva?

E' molto facile parlare così...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> *Avrebbe meritato Adolf Hitler di venire al mondo?
> Avrebbe meritato il peggior assassino di venire al mondo?*
> 
> *Ogni bimbo merita di venire al mondo anche quello che aspettava la mia amante....*...
> Scusate



intuisco che molte volte, su queste pagine, molti si fermano ed evitano risposte che potrebbero ferire o appesantire stati d'animo già alterati

certe volte però è necessario rispondere, e qui mi sembra il caso.
approfitto del tuo post senza avere niente di personale con te: metti che stia parlando a un uomo x.
a questo uomo x, che scrive certe frasi, io vorrei dire:

ma STDC, che te ne esci qui con affermazioni del genere, sulla vita a tutti i costi, non ce la fai proprio a scindere la tua situazione e la tua storia da infinite altre che possono presentarsi?
io qui leggo solo l'affronto personale che hai vissuto per il fatto che lei abbia deciso per tutti e due.
giusto? sbagliato? chi può dirlo?
quello che puoi sapere tu, e solo tu, che oggi pretendi il perdono di tua moglie, accusandola di mandare all'aria con troppa leggerezza una vita insieme a causa di un tuo tradimento (...) è:

quanto ci saresti stato per quella donna? per quel bambino? e come? di nascosto da tua moglie?

e quanto ti chiedo quanto ci saresti stato intendo proprio fisicamente, accanto a loro,nei momenti in cui una madre ha fisicamente bisogno di un supporto materiale (no soldi, ma banalissime attività come farsi passare un biberon mentre tieni in braccio il bimbo), affettivo, morale.
o pensi che l'amore e l'accoramento che puoi trasmetterle per via telepatica ( vi penso tanto) possa bastare?
è vero che ci sono uomini (...) come quello di net assolutamente peggiori, che nemmeno ci pensano. almeno tu ci hai pensato, e ci avresti provato: ma non certo (spero) perché_ ogni bambino merita di venire al mondo_

uomo x: con tutto il rispetto per i tuoi sofferti ricordi, quando fai certe affermazioni pensaci bene.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> intuisco che molte volte, su queste pagine, molti si fermano ed evitano risposte che potrebbero ferire o appesantire stati d'animo già alterati
> 
> certe volte però è necessario rispondere, e qui mi sembra il caso.
> approfitto del tuo post senza avere niente di personale con te: metti che stia parlando a un uomo x.
> ...


Verde, dichiarato perché impossibile darlo. Gli inseminatori non sono padri. E quando gli tocca farlo sono figli aggiuntivi che fanno disperare, e tolgono tanta gioia a una qualsiasi maternità e figliolanza, intesa come condizione di essere figlio, purtroppo non c'è un termine.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> intuisco che molte volte, su queste pagine, molti si fermano ed evitano risposte che potrebbero ferire o appesantire stati d'animo già alterati
> 
> certe volte però è necessario rispondere, e qui mi sembra il caso.
> approfitto del tuo post senza avere niente di personale con te: metti che stia parlando a un uomo x.
> ...


Concordo su tutto.
 E concordo su TDC (non ho capito S)


----------



## lolapal (18 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> intuisco che molte volte, su queste pagine, molti si fermano ed evitano risposte che potrebbero ferire o appesantire stati d'animo già alterati
> 
> certe volte però è necessario rispondere, e qui mi sembra il caso.
> approfitto del tuo post senza avere niente di personale con te: metti che stia parlando a un uomo x.
> ...


Concordo in pieno, ma... mi spiegate l'acronimo?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto.
> E concordo su TDC (non ho capito S)


Stronzo.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Agosto 2014)

.

Scusate, mi sono resa conto che non era il 3D giusto dove scrivere quella storia.
Spero che nessuno quoti.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Stronzo.



E allora io non ho capito tutto l'acronimo. Gentilmente?


----------



## Divì (18 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto. E concordo su TDC (non ho capito S)


	Singolare? Stupida? Spettacolare? Con TDC van bene tutte .....


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Agosto 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Singolare? Stupida? Spettacolare? Con TDC van bene tutte .....



Ah ok ci sono finalmente arrivata....


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E allora io non ho capito tutto l'acronimo. Gentilmente?


Stronzo Testa Di Cazzo.


----------



## Divì (18 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E allora io non ho capito tutto l'acronimo. Gentilmente?


	Testa di c.... etriolo


----------



## morfeo78 (18 Agosto 2014)

net ha detto:


> Sai bene che quest' "uomo" è la persona di cui puoi fidarti meno al mondo. E' il tuo compagno, decidete assieme di avere un bambino, si tira indietro, ti tradisce ( se non erro quando ancora stavate cercandolo, un figlio, mentre poteva mettertene al corrente invece di proseguire nella ricerca ) e torna - senza lasciare l'altra mi è parso di capire - dicendoti che se abortisci lui tornerà con te. Sarà il fratello di Marco, non trovo altre spiegazioni. Sai cosa meritano questi uomini? Nulla. Decidi per te come se lui non esistesse. Nel bene e nel male sarai senza lui, qualsiasi scelta prenderai. Non credere alle sue menzogne, i fatti dicono che di lui non puoi fidarti. Pensa a ciò che vuoi tu e tu sola. Non sperare in un suo ritorno. Ma sappi che avrai tante persone accanto, qualsiasi scelta prenderai, ad una sola condizione: che ne parli.


Quoto net. Che oltretutto è la persona che non ha bisogno di usare la fantasia ma la memoria per immaginare la situazione. Condivido a pieno ogni sua parola dalla prima all'ultima.


----------



## Trinità (18 Agosto 2014)

Grazie a tutti!
Ma che io faccia il tifo per la vita non si discute!

Non avete capito nulla!Ma proprio nulla.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Stronzo.



*S*tramaledettissima *T*esta *D*i *C*azzo


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *S*tramaledettissima *T*esta *D*i *C*azzo


Era meglio stronzo.


----------



## disincantata (18 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Scusate ragazze ma io quel bimbo l'avrei voluto, lei no!La mia opinione è per la vita, non voglio pretendere scelte da donne disperate, ma io sono per la vita.Rispetto e rispetterò tutte le scelte.Ci sono moltissimi modi per onorare la vita, lasciatemi sperare di poter convincere Michela a tenere il suo bimbo......


Tu sei da curare! Seriamente. O ci prendi per il culo.


----------



## lolapal (18 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *S*tramaledettissima *T*esta *D*i *C*azzo


Grazie per il chiarimento... cavolo quanto so' torda...


----------



## lolapal (18 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Era meglio stronzo.


Ciao JBuccio! Come stai?


----------



## sienne (18 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti!
> Ma che io faccia il tifo per la vita non si discute!
> 
> Non avete capito nulla!Ma proprio nulla.....



Ciao

perchè, qualcuno qui ... è per la morte? 

Te ne sei uscito con argomenti, che veramente ... 
è difficile trovare un collegamento. 

Spiega, cosa vi è da capire?


sienne


----------



## Nicka (18 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perchè, qualcuno qui ... è per la morte?
> 
> ...


Secondo lui l'aborto non esiste, ogni bambino DEVE venire al mondo. Senza se e senza ma. Chi se ne frega della donna che deve decidere della sua vita e di quella del bambino. E chi se ne frega di prendere la singola situazione.
Ha messo incinta l'amante, lei ha abortito e lui invece lo voleva...ma lui è sposato con un'altra, che non sa assolutamente niente di questa storia. E già la moglie lo tratta peggio di uno straccio, non oso immaginare se venisse pure a scoprire che ha messo incinta l'amante...
E allora ci si chiede: "ma come diamine pensava di poter essere presente nella vita del bambino a 360 gradi in una situazione simile?"
Che faceva? Se lo portava a casa? E alla moglie che diceva? Che aveva iniziato a fare il babysitter?
Qui si parla senza cognizione di causa solo per dire che l'aborto non si fa.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo lui l'aborto non esiste, ogni bambino DEVE venire al mondo. Senza se e senza ma. Chi se ne frega della donna che deve decidere della sua vita e di quella del bambino. E chi se ne frega di prendere la singola situazione.
> *Ha messo incinta l'amante*, lei ha abortito e lui invece lo voleva...ma lui è sposato con un'altra, che non sa assolutamente niente di questa storia. E già la moglie lo tratta peggio di uno straccio, non oso immaginare se venisse pure a scoprire che ha messo incinta l'amante...
> E allora ci si chiede: "ma come diamine pensava di poter essere presente nella vita del bambino a 360 gradi in una situazione simile?"
> Che faceva? Se lo portava a casa? E alla moglie che diceva? Che aveva iniziato a fare il babysitter?
> Qui si parla senza cognizione di causa solo per dire che l'aborto non si fa.


questo a me sembra allucinante. La leggerezza con cui si rischia una gravidanza


----------



## Nicka (18 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> questo a me sembra allucinante. La leggerezza con cui si rischia una gravidanza


Lasciamo perdere va là...che mi si rizzano i peli...


----------



## Apollonia (18 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> questo a me sembra allucinante. La leggerezza con cui si rischia una gravidanza


Concordo in pieno!


----------



## lolapal (18 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> questo a me sembra allucinante. La leggerezza con cui si rischia una gravidanza


Ma infatti di cosa si sta parlando, porca puzzola (cit. Nau)!?
Mi piacerebbe sentire anche il parere di altri uomini del forum...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao JBuccio! Come stai?


Non mi lamento.


----------



## sienne (18 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo lui l'aborto non esiste, ogni bambino DEVE venire al mondo. Senza se e senza ma. Chi se ne frega della donna che deve decidere della sua vita e di quella del bambino. E chi se ne frega di prendere la singola situazione.
> Ha messo incinta l'amante, lei ha abortito e lui invece lo voleva...ma lui è sposato con un'altra, che non sa assolutamente niente di questa storia. E già la moglie lo tratta peggio di uno straccio, non oso immaginare se venisse pure a scoprire che ha messo incinta l'amante...
> E allora ci si chiede: "ma come diamine pensava di poter essere presente nella vita del bambino a 360 gradi in una situazione simile?"
> Che faceva? Se lo portava a casa? E alla moglie che diceva? Che aveva iniziato a fare il babysitter?
> Qui si parla senza cognizione di causa solo per dire che l'aborto non si fa.




Ciao

diciamo, che ha un suo modo di capire e poi di elaborare e di esprimersi. 
Già solo quel "si merita" ... lo ha trasformato in un concetto proprio assurdo.
Come se la decisione dipendesse, se dovesse divenire un secondo Hitler ... 
Da qui si capiscono tante cose ... che è anche inutile esprimere ... 
Ma mi chiedo ugualmente, come si fa ad arrivare ad un'idea tale?


sienne


----------



## Nicka (18 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> diciamo, che ha un suo modo di capire e poi di elaborare e di esprimersi.
> Già solo quel "si merita" ... lo ha trasformato in un concetto proprio assurdo.
> ...


Secondo me molto dipende dagli ambienti che si frequentano... e spesso, certe idee, mi puzzano tanto di chiesa e affini...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me molto dipende dagli ambienti che si frequentano... e spesso, certe idee, mi puzzano tanto di chiesa e affini...


Molto dipende dalla quantità di neuroni vacanti nella scatola cranica, chiesa o meno.


----------



## sienne (18 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me molto dipende dagli ambienti che si frequentano... e spesso, certe idee, mi puzzano tanto di chiesa e affini...



Ciao

qualcosa dev'essere. Non sono sicuramente pensieri di una donna rimasta incinta ... 
Grazie. Infatti potrebbe ben essere. 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (18 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Molto dipende dalla quantità di neuroni vacanti nella scatola cranica, chiesa o meno.


Siamo d'accordo...


----------



## sienne (18 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Molto dipende dalla quantità di neuroni vacanti nella scatola cranica, chiesa o meno.



Influisce anche ...  ... ma slegato così ... ok tutto può essere ...


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2014)

Più che pensare ai neuroni di Trinità,non sarebbe il caso di far sentire almeno calore umano a Michela,che parvemi averne gran bisogno?


----------



## sienne (18 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Più che pensare ai neuroni di Trinità,non sarebbe il caso di far sentire almeno calore umano a Michela,che parvemi averne gran bisogno?



Ciao

anche questo è una forma, secondo me ... 
Proprio per togliere valenza a quell'assurdità ... 
Parlandone, si dà rilievo a ciò che conta ... 
E forse si rende conto, che ha tutto ... 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (18 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> anche questo è una forma, secondo me ...
> Proprio per togliere valenza a quell'assurdità ...
> ...


Sì! E non ti posso dare un verde.
Tifiamo tutti x Michela!
[emoji4]


----------



## lolapal (18 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mi lamento.


Sono contenta per te.
[emoji4]


----------



## Nicka (18 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Più che pensare ai neuroni di Trinità,non sarebbe il caso di far sentire almeno calore umano a Michela,che parvemi averne gran bisogno?


Io ho idea che Michela sappia già perfettamente quello che vuole fare.
Lei questo bambino lo ha voluto con tutta se stessa...e credo che su questo non si discuta. Ho anche percezione che non sarà da sola...credo che sarà difficile, ma credo che tirar su un figlio non sia una passeggiata per nessuno, accoppiato o no...
Mi spiace solo che abbia la sfiga di conoscere un siffatto soggetto...e mi auguro vivamente che non lo ascolti, perchè sul fatto che un domani possa pentirsi amaramente non ho alcun dubbio.


----------



## lolapal (18 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me molto dipende dagli ambienti che si frequentano... e spesso, certe idee, mi puzzano tanto di chiesa e affini...


Beh che tra noi era arrivato l'integralista cattolico lo avevamo capito... ma va bene, per carità! Anche xké alla fine Trinità si esprime con cortesia e fa parte della varietà. [emoji4]


----------



## Nicka (18 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh che tra noi era arrivato l'integralista cattolico lo avevamo capito... ma va bene, per carità! Anche xké alla fine Trinità si esprime con cortesia e fa parte della varietà. [emoji4]


Ah ma finchè non vengono a rompermi le balle in casa io sono pacifica.
Purtroppo certi ambienti li conosco fin troppo bene e ne resto ben lontana...


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho idea che Michela sappia già perfettamente quello che vuole fare.
> Lei questo bambino lo ha voluto con tutta se stessa...e credo che su questo non si discuta. Ho anche percezione che non sarà da sola...credo che sarà difficile, ma credo che tirar su un figlio non sia una passeggiata per nessuno, accoppiato o no...
> Mi spiace solo che abbia la sfiga di conoscere un siffatto soggetto...e mi auguro vivamente che non lo ascolti, perchè sul fatto che un domani possa pentirsi amaramente non ho alcun dubbio.


Per questo accennavo al calore umano,per quanto possa sembrare paradossale parlarne su di un forum.

Credo che Michela essenzialmente cercasse un esempio come quello di Net o della sorella di Stark e non dubito che portare dentro di sè il figlio di un coso che arriva a ricattarti emotivamente pur di svicolare dal mantenimento futuro del piccolo sia devastante.

Mi posso solo augurare che il nostro messaggio le sia arrivato forte e chiaro


----------



## sienne (18 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho idea che Michela sappia già perfettamente quello che vuole fare.
> Lei questo bambino lo ha voluto con tutta se stessa...e credo che su questo non si discuta. Ho anche percezione che non sarà da sola...credo che sarà difficile, ma credo che tirar su un figlio non sia una passeggiata per nessuno, accoppiato o no...
> Mi spiace solo che abbia la sfiga di conoscere un siffatto soggetto...e mi auguro vivamente che non lo ascolti, perchè sul fatto che un domani possa pentirsi amaramente non ho alcun dubbio.



Ciao

sarebbe molto più facile, se si capisse bene, di cosa lei in fondo ha paura. 
Sta lottando con un concetto fatto alla "casa del mulino bianco"? con Mamma e Papa?
O sono paure legate al pratico. O paure legate ad un suo futuro instabile o ecc. 
Però, spero che si renda conto, che ha una forza grandissima dietro di se ... la famiglia. 
Non è per nulla sola. Questo fatto, non è da sottovalutare ... è anche una fonte di grande amore. 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (18 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Per questo accennavo al calore umano,per quanto possa sembrare paradossale parlarne su di un forum.
> 
> Credo che Michela essenzialmente cercasse un esempio come quello di Net o della sorella di Stark e non dubito che portare dentro di sè il figlio di un coso che arriva a ricattarti emotivamente pur di svicolare dal mantenimento futuro del piccolo sia devastante.
> 
> Mi posso solo augurare che il nostro messaggio le sia arrivato forte e chiaro


Mia cugina ha 21 anni, è rimasta incinta a 18 anni grazie a un deficiente. Lei ora è sola con questa bambina e credimi, la vedo veramente felice. Sì, è pesante e difficile, ma ha tirato fuori una forza che manco lei sapeva di avere...e sta bimba è tutto per lei...
Michela ha solo bisogno di sapere che tutto andrà bene, qualsiasi decisione prenderà...ed è veramente così...ma deve ascoltare solo se stessa ed eventualmente chi le vuole davvero bene, che non è di certo chi l'ha messa incinta...


----------



## sienne (18 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Per questo accennavo al calore umano,per quanto possa sembrare paradossale parlarne su di un forum.
> 
> Credo che Michela essenzialmente cercasse un esempio come quello di Net o della sorella di Stark e non dubito che portare dentro di sè il figlio di un coso che arriva a ricattarti emotivamente pur di svicolare dal mantenimento futuro del piccolo sia devastante.
> 
> Mi posso solo augurare che il nostro messaggio le sia arrivato forte e chiaro



Ciao

di storie ce ne sono tante. Ma oltre a ciò ... c'è anche da iniziare a scoprire cosa offre la società a riguardo. 
Non so come è in Italia ... nel senso, una donna sola con figlio su cosa può contare? ... 
Michela a riguardo ha molto di personale ... ma più si sa, più l'immaginazione riesce a volare ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (18 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sarebbe molto più facile, se si capisse bene, di cosa lei in fondo ha paura.
> Sta lottando con un concetto fatto alla "casa del mulino bianco"? con Mamma e Papa?
> ...


Secondo me lei ha questa grande paura perchè le sono crollate tutte le certezze che aveva fino a 2 mesi fa. Stavano cercando insieme questo bambino e lei era convinta di potersi così creare una piccola famiglia tutta sua.
Nel momento in cui ha scoperto tutto è crollato il suo mondo e si è trovata ad avere una creatura dentro che non sa come gestire proprio perchè se ieri pensava bianco oggi si trova a vedere nero.
Ma come dici tu avere una famiglia che ti fa forza è molto importante...

E poi ci sono i genitori, gli zii, le amiche...che in una situazione simile faranno a gara per essere presenti, più che se ci fosse il papà...sono dinamiche naturali, la mamma rimane sola? E via che si crea quel giro di aiuto!
Ora non so come sia la famiglia di Michela, ma mi auguro che sia di questo stampo...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mia cugina ha 21 anni, è rimasta incinta a 18 anni *grazie a un deficiente.* Lei ora è sola con questa bambina e credimi, la vedo veramente felice. Sì, è pesante e difficile, ma ha tirato fuori una forza che manco lei sapeva di avere...e sta bimba è tutto per lei...
> Michela ha solo bisogno di sapere che tutto andrà bene, qualsiasi decisione prenderà...ed è veramente così...ma deve ascoltare solo se stessa ed eventualmente chi le vuole davvero bene, che non è di certo chi l'ha messa incinta...


Cioè?


----------



## Nicka (18 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè?


Cioè uno che ti mette incinta e se ne va dalla città dove abiti e comunque fa di tutto per vietarti pure di vivere che cos'è? E se ne sbatte ovviamente della bambina? Cos'è?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cioè uno che ti mette incinta e se ne va dalla città dove abiti e comunque fa di tutto per vietarti pure di vivere che cos'è? E se ne sbatte ovviamente della bambina? Cos'è?


Vabbè, ma mentre lui la metteva incinta lei dormiva?


----------



## Nicka (18 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma mentre lui la metteva incinta lei dormiva?


Cosa c'entra ora questo?


----------



## sienne (18 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me lei ha questa grande paura perchè le sono crollate tutte le certezze che aveva fino a 2 mesi fa. Stavano cercando insieme questo bambino e lei era convinta di potersi così creare una piccola famiglia tutta sua.
> Nel momento in cui ha scoperto tutto è crollato il suo mondo e si è trovata ad avere una creatura dentro che non sa come gestire proprio perchè se ieri pensava bianco oggi si trova a vedere nero.
> Ma come dici tu avere una famiglia che ti fa forza è molto importante...
> 
> ...



Ciao

mi sembra, di aver capito, che lei ha paura anche solo per se stessa ... 
Questo mi preoccupa un po' ... e spero, che il cucciolo in lei, faccia cosa ha fatto a me. 
Mi sono sentita una leonessa ... non sapevo come sarebbe stato il mio domani ... 
Solo una certezza: in due ... perché con il padre avevamo stabilito di non formare una famiglia. 
Poi ... le cose sono andate molto bene ... il padre ha voluto questa figlia più di qualsiasi cosa ...


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Agosto 2014)

Io ho avuto l'impressione opposta.. Per vari motivi che mi sembra controproducente spiegare. E addirittura ho pensato che tutto l'incoraggiamento che le si puó dare sortisce l'effetto di farla sentire in colpa perchè nkn riesce a desiderare di tenere questo bambino.
per questo ho deciso di non mettermi a fare "il tifo". Per non pressarla.
sperando sempre che trovi la scelta migliore.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra ora questo?


Che tolto il comporetamento di sto tizio poi - veramente inqualificabile, i deficienti sono due.


----------



## Nicka (18 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che tolto il comporetamento di sto tizio poi - veramente inqualificabile, i deficienti sono due.


Boh, una a 18 anni rimane incinta perchè evidentemente ha voluto rimanerci, pensando di stare con una persona degna che amava...non capisco perchè lei debba essere deficiente.


----------



## sienne (18 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che tolto il comporetamento di sto tizio poi - veramente inqualificabile, i deficienti sono due.



Certo che si è in due. Ma chi porta poi le conseguenze ... è solo una parte. 
Tu hai una figlia? ...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io ho avuto l'impressione opposta.. Per vari motivi che mi sembra controproducente spiegare. E addirittura ho pensato che tutto l'incoraggiamento che le si puó dare sortisce l'effetto di farla sentire in colpa perchè nkn riesce a desiderare di tenere questo bambino.
> per questo ho deciso di non mettermi a fare "il tifo". Per non pressarla.
> sperando sempre che trovi la scelta migliore.



La pensa come te..
A me lei non sembra propensa a tenerlo, certo possiamo darle tutte le buone motivazioni per farlo ma non rischiando di convincerla in una scelta di cui potrebbe anche pentirsi.
Forse è giusto che ascolti se stessa


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La pensa come te..
> A me lei non sembra propensa a tenerlo, certo possiamo darle tutte le buone motivazioni per farlo ma non rischiando di convincerla in una scelta di cui potrebbe anche pentirsi.
> Forse è giusto che ascolti se stessa


Concordo.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Certo che si è in due. Ma chi porta poi le conseguenze ... è solo una parte.
> Tu hai una figlia? ...


Credo che Jb intenda che, proprio perchè le conseguenze poi si riversano su una sola persona, fosse una cosa da decidere con più calma
Quante ragazze a 18 anni hanno la maturità e la consapevolezza di capire cosa vuol dire "fare"un figlio?


----------



## Nicka (18 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La pensa come te..
> A me lei non sembra propensa a tenerlo, certo possiamo darle tutte le buone motivazioni per farlo ma non rischiando di convincerla in una scelta di cui potrebbe anche pentirsi.
> *Forse è giusto che ascolti se stessa*


E' quello che cerco di dire dall'inizio...e spero abbia supporto qualsiasi cosa decida...mi auguro solo che non faccia passi per dare ascolto a lui, solo questo!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Certo che si è in due. Ma chi porta poi le conseguenze ... è solo una parte.
> Tu hai una figlia? ...


Due figli.


----------



## sienne (18 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

è chiaro che è ciò che deve fare: ascoltare bene se stessa. 

E lì troverà le varie risposte ... anche del perché lo ha voluto ... 
e in base a cosa ... in dipendenza da che cosa ... 

Ma lei ha anche espresso, che crede di non farcela ... 
Ciò è paura. Giusta. Ma in base a cosa esattamente?


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' quello che cerco di dire dall'inizio...e spero abbia supporto qualsiasi cosa decida...*mi auguro solo che non faccia passi per dare ascolto a lui*, solo questo!


Questo me lo auguro anch'io
E mi auguro anche che se decidesse di non tenerlo abbia lo stesso supporto senza giudizio


----------



## Nicka (18 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che Jb intenda che, proprio perchè le conseguenze poi si riversano su una sola persona, fosse una cosa da decidere con più calma
> Quante ragazze a 18 anni hanno la maturità e la consapevolezza di capire cosa vuol dire "fare"un figlio?


Mia cugina, nello specifico, aveva la maturità di sapere cosa significa essere figlia in una situazione simile perchè l'ha passata allo stesso modo...comunque la vedo molto serena, lavora, vivono in una casetta in affitto, ha preso la macchina...forse ha ben presente quali sono le cose che può fare per non far sentire sola la figlia e da parte sua ci vedo molto impegno.
Poi oh, ogni situazione è sempre a sè...lei è rimasta incinta a 18 anni e ha voluto portare a termine la gravidanza. Non pensava che si sarebbe trovata sola, ma è successo...si è tirata su le maniche ed è andata avanti! Come fanno tante donne, più o meno giovani...


----------



## Nicka (18 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo me lo auguro anch'io
> E mi auguro anche che se decidesse di non tenerlo abbia lo stesso supporto senza giudizio


Questo me lo auguro anche io, davvero...


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è chiaro che è ciò che deve fare: ascoltare bene se stessa.
> 
> ...


Mah da quello che ha scritto direi che lei ha voluto fortemente anche perchè crede(va) di potersi così formare una famiglia.

Ora crede di non riuscire a farcela da sola,in più ha il mobbing velenoso del suo inseminatore (il primo che lo chiama uomo lo meno) che punta a farla abortire per evitare di dover poi pagare il mantenimento.
la paura nasce da questo.

Chiaro che conta molto nella sua decisione il supporto della famiglia.   che io confido la conforterà a tenere il bimbo.

Soprattutto confido che l'esperienza di Net e il racconto della sorella di Stark le facciano capire che la sua è una missione difficile ma possibile


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mia cugina, nello specifico, aveva la maturità di sapere cosa significa essere figlia in una situazione simile perchè l'ha passata allo stesso modo...comunque la vedo molto serena, lavora, vivono in una casetta in affitto, ha preso la macchina...forse ha ben presente quali sono le cose che può fare per non far sentire sola la figlia e da parte sua ci vedo molto impegno.
> Poi oh, ogni situazione è sempre a sè...lei è rimasta incinta a 18 anni e ha voluto portare a termine la gravidanza. Non pensava che si sarebbe trovata sola, ma è successo...si è tirata su le maniche ed è andata avanti! Come fanno tante donne, più o meno giovani...


Tanto di cappello


----------



## Eratò (18 Agosto 2014)

michela io non ho scritto nel tuo 3d.sarei dovuta per farti sentire la mia solidarieta.quello che ti so dire è che i figli ti fanno scoprire un'altra te stessa che nemmeno immaginavi di poter essere, ti danno forza e coraggio e ti fanno ridimensionare tutto quello che fino a poco tempo fa  sembrava vitale.Non è comunque neanche una passeggiata....qualsiasi sara la tua decisione sarà accompagnata da momenti dolorosi ma servira sempre a farti rinascere...vai avanti senza sensi di colpa perché se è vero che ogni bimbo ha diritto di nascere è pur vero che ha anche diritto ad essere felice e la felicità solo una mamma serena gliela può dare.ti abbraccio.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2014)

net ha detto:


> Sai bene che quest' "uomo" è la persona di cui puoi fidarti meno al mondo. E' il tuo compagno, decidete assieme di avere un bambino, si tira indietro, ti tradisce ( se non erro quando ancora stavate cercandolo, un figlio, mentre poteva mettertene al corrente invece di proseguire nella ricerca ) e torna - senza lasciare l'altra mi è parso di capire - dicendoti che se abortisci lui tornerà con te. Sarà il fratello di Marco, non trovo altre spiegazioni. Sai cosa meritano questi uomini? Nulla. Decidi per te come se lui non esistesse. Nel bene e nel male sarai senza lui, qualsiasi scelta prenderai. Non credere alle sue menzogne, i fatti dicono che di lui non puoi fidarti. Pensa a ciò che vuoi tu e tu sola. Non sperare in un suo ritorno. Ma sappi che avrai tante persone accanto, qualsiasi scelta prenderai, ad una sola condizione: che ne parli.


Fai conto che ti ho smeraldato all'infinito :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Scelta troppo personale.
> Posso dirti solo una cosa: mia sorella minore ha conosciuto un figlio di puttana, cazzaro, scavezzacollo e borderline.
> Per qualche recondito motivo si è innamorata di lui e ci fatto un figlio.
> Mentre lei era in cinta di appena due mesi, la merdina è uscita dalla sua vita per motivazioni gravissime sulle quali non mi soffermo.
> ...


:inlove:


----------



## disincantata (18 Agosto 2014)

Grazie





perplesso ha detto:


> Più che ai neuroni di Trinità,non sarebbe il caso di far sentire almeno calore umano a Michela,che parvemi averne gran bisogno?


Bisognerebbe trovare  un lavoro sicuro a Michela. Ha scritto poco ma ha fatto capire di non avere un reddito certo.Senza compagno e senza lavoro altroche' se avrei dei dubbi se portare a termine una  gravidanza.Non basta oggi avere voglia di lavorare se nessuno offre più un  lavoro.ha raccontato talmente poco che non è chiaro su chi può contare.come mamma capitasse ad una delle mie figlie avrebbe già lettino e corredo pronto....ma posso permettermelo...ma il futuro?Sbagliamo noi a voler avere certezze?Dovremmo fare come decenni fa che pur nella miseria facevano figli a cottimo?Non lo so davvero.I miei genitori non avevano niente ed hanno avuto tre figlie ....difficoltà di ogni genere ma anche una casa dal comune in affitto...lavori saltuari  ma si trovavano sempre e noi figlie a 16/17 anni lavoravamo tutte..oggi sembra fantascienza I miei suoceri. ..sei figli uno stipendio da poliziotto e una casa a riscatto Ina casa. Sacrifici a Josa di mia suocera solo x mangiare....il resto se qualcuno aiutava.    Oggi non trovo sia ragionevole fare scelte simili.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho idea che Michela sappia già perfettamente quello che vuole fare.
> Lei questo bambino lo ha voluto con tutta se stessa...e credo che su questo non si discuta. Ho anche percezione che non sarà da sola...credo che sarà difficile, ma credo che tirar su un figlio non sia una passeggiata per nessuno, accoppiato o no...
> Mi spiace solo che abbia la sfiga di conoscere un siffatto soggetto...e mi auguro vivamente che non lo ascolti, perchè sul fatto che un domani possa pentirsi amaramente non ho alcun dubbio.


Quoto


----------



## lolapal (18 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io ho avuto l'impressione opposta.. Per vari motivi che mi sembra controproducente spiegare. E addirittura ho pensato che tutto l'incoraggiamento che le si puó dare sortisce l'effetto di farla sentire in colpa perchè nkn riesce a desiderare di tenere questo bambino.
> per questo ho deciso di non mettermi a fare "il tifo". Per non pressarla.
> sperando sempre che trovi la scelta migliore.


Io faccio il tifo x Michela qualsiasi decisione prenderà... deve capire bene cosa vuole lei è solo lei può decidere cosa fare, cercando di ascoltarsi, e non di farsi influenzare né da noi, né dal suo ex, né da chiunque...


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> GrazieBisognerebbe trovare  un lavoro sicuro a Michela. Ha scritto poco ma ha fatto capire di non avere un reddito certo.Senza compagno e senza lavoro altroche' se avrei dei dubbi se portare a termine una  gravidanza.Non basta oggi avere voglia di lavorare se nessuno offre più un  lavoro.ha raccontato talmente poco che non è chiaro su chi può contare.come mamma capitasse ad una delle mie figlie avrebbe già lettino e corredo pronto....ma posso permettermelo...ma il futuro?Sbagliamo noi a voler avere certezze?Dovremmo fare come decenni fa che pur nella miseria facevano figli a cottimo?Non lo so davvero.I miei genitori non avevano niente ed hanno avuto tre figlie ....difficoltà di ogni genere ma anche una casa dal comune in affitto...lavori saltuari  ma si trovavano sempre e noi figlie a 16/17 anni lavoravamo tutte..oggi sembra fantascienza I miei suoceri. ..sei figli uno stipendio da poliziotto e una casa a riscatto Ina casa. Sacrifici a Josa di mia suocera solo x mangiare....il resto se qualcuno aiutava.    Oggi non trovo sia ragionevole fare scelte simili.


la differenza tra allora ed oggi è che allora il futuro dava speranza.   oggi il domani fa paura.

ma la paura è un nemico ingannatore.   ed il nemico va combattuto


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io faccio il tifo x Michela qualsiasi decisione prenderà... deve capire bene cosa vuole lei è solo lei può decidere cosa fare, cercando di ascoltarsi, e non di farsi influenzare né da noi, né dal suo ex, né da chiunque...


Quoto e comprendo il suo momento di paura ... decidere in due di procreare e poi ritrovarsi da sola a decidere anzi con l'aLtro che diventa un estraneo .. Metterebbe paura pure a me e sono d'accordo con Net di questi timori deve parlarne con la sua famiglia e le persone che più la amano


----------



## disincantata (18 Agosto 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> michela io non ho scritto nel tuo 3d.sarei dovuta per farti sentire la mia solidarieta.quello che ti so dire è che i figli ti fanno scoprire un'altra te stessa che nemmeno immaginavi di poter essere, ti danno forza e coraggio e ti fanno ridimensionare tutto quello che fino a poco tempo fa  sembrava vitale.Non è comunque neanche una passeggiata....qualsiasi sara la tua decisione sarà accompagnata da momenti dolorosi ma servira sempre a farti rinascere...vai avanti senza sensi di colpa perché se è vero che ogni bimbo ha diritto di nascere è pur vero che ha anche diritto ad essere felice e la felicità solo una mamma serena gliela può dare.ti abbraccio.


Strad'accordo.


----------



## lolapal (18 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma mentre lui la metteva incinta lei dormiva?


Certo che no! Ma non è il caso di Michela... ed è purtroppo frequente che uno dei due poi declini la responsabilità...


----------



## Horny (18 Agosto 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> michela io non ho scritto nel tuo 3d.sarei dovuta per farti sentire la mia solidarieta.quello che ti so dire è che i figli ti fanno scoprire un'altra te stessa che nemmeno immaginavi di poter essere, ti danno forza e coraggio e ti fanno ridimensionare tutto quello che fino a poco tempo fa  sembrava vitale.Non è comunque neanche una passeggiata....qualsiasi sara la tua decisione sarà accompagnata da momenti dolorosi ma servira sempre a farti rinascere...vai avanti senza sensi di colpa perché se è vero che ogni bimbo ha diritto di nascere è pur vero che ha anche diritto ad essere felice e la felicità solo una mamma serena gliela può dare.ti abbraccio.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Trinità (18 Agosto 2014)

Michela hai capito?
I neuroni di TRINITA'.....

:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> di storie ce ne sono tante. Ma oltre a ciò ... c'è anche da iniziare a scoprire cosa offre la società a riguardo.
> Non so come è in Italia ... nel senso, una donna sola con figlio su cosa può contare? ...
> ...


Una madre single, una volta si chiamava ragazza-madre, è un "caso sociale" e come tutti i casi sociali è seguita da servizi e ha diritto ad agevolazioni e servizi gratuiti, tipo le visite in gravidanza e del bambino presso il consultorio e poi la precedenza al nido e tariffe ridotte o anche gratuite.
I servizi sociali però sono servizi comunali e ci sono comuni che possono dare di più e altri di meno.


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Michela hai capito?
> I neuroni di TRINITA'.....
> 
> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


Trinità, così la spaventi a Michela... e non solo a lei...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Certo che no! Ma non è il caso di Michela... ed è purtroppo frequente che uno dei due poi declini la responsabilità...


...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Michela hai capito?
> I neuroni di TRINITA'.....
> 
> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


Trinita', Michela fara la Sua scelta, i tuoi neuroni  non sono il suo obiettivo


----------



## disincantata (19 Agosto 2014)

*Disy,se non la smetti di tagliare i quote giuro che ti ci mando in Carnia *



Brunetta ha detto:


> Una madre single, una volta si chiamava ragazza-madre, è un "caso sociale" e come tutti i casi sociali è seguita da servizi e ha diritto ad agevolazioni e servizi gratuiti, tipo le visite in gravidanza e del bambino presso il consultorio e poi la precedenza al nido e tariffe ridotte o anche gratuite.
> I servizi sociali però sono servizi comunali e ci sono comuni che possono dare di più e altri di meno.


O sono cambiate le cose o le stesse agevolazioni 25 anni fa le avevano tutti.

mai pagato niente per esami e n gravidanza e al consultorio a Milano zona nord  una bravissima pediatra visitata gratuitamente tutti i bimbi.
La stessa pediatra che privatamente costav non poco. 
I problema è  capire se oggi una donna che è sola e non ha lavoro sicuro puo' farcela. Gli  aiuti utili  vanno ben al di là di visite preventive e pediatriiche. Importanti ma non risolutive.

Dal trovare un lavoro. Una casa. A cercare chi ti cura il figlio se trovi lavoro. Gli orari dei nidi sono spesso limitati ed i bambini si ammalano molto di più in comunità (sperimentato con la prima) evitato con le altre.

Abbiamo  davvero un assistenza sociale che permetta a qualunque donna sola di avere un figlio?

Ne dubito tanto.


----------



## Trinità (19 Agosto 2014)

Ciao Michela, come stai?
Ti mando un abbraccio ed un grosso bacione sulla fronte.
Chissà in futuro come saranno le cose, magari con un bellissimo tenerissimo pargoletto che
crescerà accanto a sua madre, donna forte , umile , colma d'amore.
Se potessi farei qualcosa per Te.........

Fra molti anni ti verrà da ridere di questo Trinità dai neuroni impazziti definito senza pietà STDC
ma che ti vuole molto bene.....
ciao

:bacio::amici:


----------



## Trinità (19 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;ZNahS3OHPwA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNahS3OHPwA[/video]

Michela, il tuo nome è una salvezza......


----------



## Caciottina (19 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao Michela, come stai?
> Ti mando un abbraccio ed un grosso bacione sulla fronte.
> Chissà in futuro come saranno le cose, magari con un bellissimo tenerissimo pargoletto che
> crescerà accanto a sua madre, donna forte , umile , colma d'amore.
> ...


perche STDC?


----------



## disincantata (19 Agosto 2014)

*Non sono io a tagliare....con lo Smart Phone mentre scrivo salta poi mi tocca ....*



disincantata ha detto:


> O sono cambiate le cose o le stesse agevolazioni 25 anni fa le avevano tutti.
> 
> mai pagato niente per esami e n gravidanza e al consultorio a Milano zona nord  una bravissima pediatra visitata gratuitamente tutti i bimbi.
> La stessa pediatra che privatamente costav non poco.
> ...


Cancellare e non sempre ricordo cosa c'era scritto prima del.fattaccio...
meglio il PC ma scomodo....
con questo Moscerino posso scrivere e restare sotto l'albero con il PC al sole non vedo niente.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> O sono cambiate le cose o le stesse agevolazioni 25 anni fa le avevano tutti.
> 
> mai pagato niente per esami e n gravidanza e al consultorio a Milano zona nord  una bravissima pediatra visitata gratuitamente tutti i bimbi.
> La stessa pediatra che privatamente costav non poco.
> ...


Rispondevo a Sienne perché in un altro thread, dove lei parlava di assegni di maternità ecc, le avevano risposto che in Italia non c'è nulla, neanche fossimo negli USA.
I SS (non i nazisti, i servizi sociali) intervengono in molti modi anche sostenendo economicamente o trovando lavoro ecc. Molti comuni danno l'assegno di maternità.
Non è garantito il lavoro né un reddito.
Credo che in Italia non sia stato superato ancora mentalmente il periodo in cui si facevano tanti, troppi figli e l'idea di sostenere la riproduzione della popolazione viene ancora percepita come sostenere gli "incoscienti che fanno figli come conigli". In altri paesi, dove già negli anni '60 e '70 si era verificato il calo delle nascite, è chiaro che ormai nessuno fa figli solo per avere un reddito ma che la riproduzione della popolazione è una necessità.
Poi ora il razzismo (non troppo latente) fa temere che si riprodurrebbero gli stranieri (e considerano tali pure quelli di seconda generazione di nazionalità italiana) "che già si riproducono troppo" e che inquinerebbero la "stirpe"!:unhappy: Infatti vogliono limitare il bonus nascita alle sole famiglie italiane.
Sono stata in una maternità sabato. La nursery era semivuota e i pochi bimbi andavano da un biondo da nord-est europeo a un bel colore ambrato da filippini, sudamericani, arabi. Forse 2 erano di coppie "italiane".


----------



## net (20 Agosto 2014)

Io ho usufruito di varie agevolazioni, certo non sono risolutive, ma quando risparmi fanno veramente comodo. Sono stata fortunata perchè ho sempre lavorato, dai 16 anni, sul lido di un parente e dai 18 quando sono partita per l' università ho cominciato col part-time in un supermercato. Quando ho saputo di essere incinta avevo un discreto gruzzolo da parte, niente di particolarmente eccitante, ma ha aiutato tanto. Non avevo lavoro stabile, ma mi sarei laureata di lí a poco e sapevo che avrei trovato qualcosa, perchè era un tipo di laurea (allora) molto richiesto. E se devo dirla tutta, ad aiutarmi più di ogni altra persona è stata una signora del mio palazzo. Mi guardava J quando dovevo fare la doccia, addirittura veniva con me per tenerla durante gli esami... è stata un angelo, e ad oggi J la chiama nonna. Mai titolo fu piú meritato. A volte gli sconosciuti sono capaci di gentilezze meravigliose.
Questo per dire a Michela che certamente non bisogna fare un salto nel vuoto, ma se ci sono dei buoni presupposti un passettino si può azzardare.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2014)

net ha detto:


> Io ho usufruito di varie agevolazioni, certo non sono risolutive, ma quando risparmi fanno veramente comodo. Sono stata fortunata perchè ho sempre lavorato, dai 16 anni, sul lido di un parente e dai 18 quando sono partita per l' università ho cominciato col part-time in un supermercato. Quando ho saputo di essere incinta avevo un discreto gruzzolo da parte, niente di particolarmente eccitante, ma ha aiutato tanto. Non avevo lavoro stabile, ma mi sarei laureata di lí a poco e sapevo che avrei trovato qualcosa, perchè era un tipo di laurea (allora) molto richiesto. E se devo dirla tutta, ad aiutarmi più di ogni altra persona è stata una signora del mio palazzo. Mi guardava J quando dovevo fare la doccia, addirittura veniva con me per tenerla durante gli esami... è stata un angelo, e ad oggi J la chiama nonna. Mai titolo fu piú meritato. A volte gli sconosciuti sono capaci di gentilezze meravigliose.
> Questo per dire a Michela che certamente non bisogna fare un salto nel vuoto, ma se ci sono dei buoni presupposti un passettino si può azzardare.


Capiti a fagiolo cara net
Se tu fossi stata in Svezia
pensa avevi più diritto al lavoro tu
che una single senza figli...

In Svezia la mettono come "sociale"...
Fare figli è un bene per la società, ossia ricambio di popolazione

Rinunciare...uhm...

Cioè là dicono
Signora se lei vuole tenerlo
questi sono i programmi di aiuti

Infine la cosa che mi ha colpito enormemente della Svezia
è la forza delle donne

e l'assenza totale di becero maschilismo...

Ed è per questo che ho eletto quello stato
la mia patria ideale...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Avrebbe meritato Adolf Hitler di venire al mondo?
> Avrebbe meritato il peggior assassino di venire al mondo?
> 
> Ogni bimbo merita di venire al mondo anche quello che aspettava la mia amante.......
> Scusate



minchia. E poi ti chiedi come sia possibile che tua moglie non ti perdoni. Maremma maiala.


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però anche lei ha avuto molta paura e ansia
> Sono andati perfino da* Gaslini a* Genova...
> 
> ( ma io ignoro chi sia)
> ...


è un ospedale pediatrico tra i migliori in europa


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> O sono cambiate le cose o le stesse agevolazioni 25 anni fa le avevano tutti.
> 
> mai pagato niente per esami e n gravidanza e al consultorio a Milano zona nord  una bravissima pediatra visitata gratuitamente tutti i bimbi.
> La stessa pediatra che privatamente costav non poco.
> ...



pure io. Qualcosa c'è ma è poco. Però ci si può anche rivolgere a parrocchie o associazioni di volontariato. Di gente disposta a dare una mano a una ragazza in difficoltà ce n'è.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io ho avuto l'impressione opposta.. Per vari motivi che mi sembra controproducente spiegare. E addirittura ho pensato che tutto l'incoraggiamento che le si puó dare sortisce l'effetto di farla sentire in colpa perchè nkn riesce a desiderare di tenere questo bambino.
> per questo ho deciso di non mettermi a fare "il tifo". Per non pressarla.
> sperando sempre che trovi la scelta migliore.



quoto.


----------



## Trinità (20 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> minchia. E poi ti chiedi come sia possibile che tua moglie non ti perdoni. Maremma maiala.



:bacio::bacio:


----------



## Divì (20 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> :bacio::bacio:


Tu non stai bene. Davvero.

E onestamente mi sta venendo l'orticaria, a leggerti .....

Per dire, eh?

PS ogni riferimento a jb e' puramente casuale


----------



## Vincent Vega (20 Agosto 2014)

*tu sei nel giusto*

...e lui è una merda. Ha ragione Perplesso: chiamarlo inseminatore è il massimo consentito. Ed essere asfalatato la sua pena.
Puoi decidere ascoltando il tuo cuore, e fidandoti delle persone che ti amano.
Vedi, tra pochi mesi io sarò padre per la prima volta: vedo mia moglie carezzarsi la pancia, ho scelto la musica classica che accompagna le sere della nostra piccina, e posso solo intuire come ci si senta a condurre in sè una vita.
Il tuo ex è fuori da questo sogno, e fuori da molto altro. Esistono difficoltà, e le tue sono immense: posso solo lambirle con il pensiero. Ma conosco ragazze che oggi benedicono ogni giorno la scelta di non aver ceduto allo sconforto, pur comprensibile.
Volevi dare la vita, e sei nella situazione di farlo. Solo tu sai quanto lo slancio dell'amore che hai dentro potrà farti balzare oltre la montagna delle difficoltà che hai davanti. Anche il tuo dolore, e la delusione che oggi vivi, potrà essere il terreno fertile per tutte le gioie che vi aspettano.
Un mio caro amico è stato adottato (in quel caso la madre non si sentì di tenerlo con sè). Ebbene: da grande ha voluto conoscerla, e addirittura le è stato vicino quando lei si è ammalata. Mi dice sempre: devo comunque a lei il fatto di essere qui, di essere vivo, lavorare (lui insegna), ed avere a mia volta una famiglia.
Ti stringo forte.


----------



## Trinità (20 Agosto 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Tu non stai bene. Davvero.
> 
> E onestamente mi sta venendo l'orticaria, a leggerti .....
> 
> ...


Cosa ti ha dato fastidio?
Ti chiarisco che non sto affatto bene!
Cosa pretendi che non esprima più nulla?


----------



## rewindmee (21 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,mi chiamo michela.scrivo su questo forum perchè non so dovesbattere la testa.ho convissuto col mio compagno per 5 anni,sembrava tutto bene,un annetto fa abbiamo cominciato a cercare un figlio e un mese fa scopro che la cosa è andata a buon fine,lo dico tutta contenta al mio compagno e lui non mi sembra contento,anzi comicia a dirmi cose strane,che non è più sicuro,che non è certo di poter fare il padre,che non se la sente e forse dovremmo prendere le cose con più calma.Io non so cosa fare,gli chiedo il perchè di questo repentino cambiamento e lui nulla,dice che la notizia lo ha scioccato e ha bisogno di pensare.Al che decide di andare a stare per qualche giorno da un suo amico.una sera passo da questo amico e trovo che a casa con loro c'è una ragazza,una nuova collega che lavora con loro da otto mesi e lì capisco tutto.Il verme ha confessato per sfinimento:ha una storia con questa ...... donzella da sei mesi e si dice innamorato ma il bambino non l'abbiamo concepito conlo spirito santo,e ora è in crisi.Io non so cosa fare e lui mi ha detto chiaramente che questo figlio non lo vuole.sto vivendo un inferno


E' un cretino, e va punito. Nessuna pietà.


----------



## Horny (21 Agosto 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> E' un cretino, e va punito. Nessuna pietà.


Cioè? Come dovrebbe punirlo?
cosa ne ricaverebbe?


----------



## rewindmee (21 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Cioè? Come dovrebbe punirlo?
> cosa ne ricaverebbe?


Per esempio facendogli pagare ogni centesimo possibile... non è abbastanza come punizione? O è solo l'inizio?
Non credo sia una buona idea riprenderselo...


----------



## Horny (21 Agosto 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Per esempio facendogli pagare ogni centesimo possibile... non è abbastanza come punizione? O è solo l'inizio?
> Non credo sia una buona idea riprenderselo...


no no  deve allontanarlo
non lo descrive idoneo al ruolo di padre.
va trattato alla stregua di un donatore.


----------



## Divì (23 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Cosa ti ha dato fastidio?
> Ti chiarisco che non sto affatto bene!
> Cosa pretendi che non esprima più nulla?


Mi sembra che l'unico a pretendere cose sia tu: pretendi il perdono in nome della "sacralita'" del matrimonio, in nome della "sacralita'" della vita - concetto molto astratto e assai discutibile, soprattutto a tavolino - avanzi pretese sulle scelte della tua amante e mi sembra che il pentimento, come percorso di rinascita sia ancora di la' da venire.

Io non pretendo niente, sei libero di esprimere sentimenti e opinioni come piu' ti aggrada. Io sono libera di volta in volta di essere d'ccordo - e' capitato - in disaccordo, o emotivamente infastidita


----------



## lolapal (24 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> no no  deve allontanarlo
> non lo descrive idoneo al ruolo di padre.
> va trattato alla stregua di un donatore.


Quoto!

Ma Michela dov'è?
Per favore cara dai tue notizie!


----------



## Horny (24 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quoto!
> 
> Ma Michela dov'è?
> Per favore cara dai tue notizie!


Ecco, 
........


----------



## michela (25 Agosto 2014)

sono qui,vi leggo sempre.Ne ho parlato con mia madre,che in passato ha fatto delle IVG e mi ha sconsigliato di farne.Anche mio padre o'ha presa con filosofia e mi ha ricordato che ho la mia età,non sono una ragazzina.loro mi darebbero una mano.il mio ex "compagno" invece mi tira dall'altro lato e mi ha detto che ha smesso di vederla perchè vuole provare a tornare assieme ma per un bambino sarebbe presto.Penso che voglia solo manipolarmi,ma io lo amoed è molto difficile


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> sono qui,vi leggo sempre.Ne ho parlato con mia madre,che in passato ha fatto delle IVG e mi ha sconsigliato di farne.Anche mio padre o'ha presa con filosofia e mi ha ricordato che ho la mia età,non sono una ragazzina.loro mi darebbero una mano.il mio ex "compagno" invece mi tira dall'altro lato e mi ha detto che ha smesso di vederla perchè vuole provare a tornare assieme ma per un bambino sarebbe presto.Penso che voglia solo manipolarmi,ma io lo amoed è molto difficile



tu lo ami, lui di sicuro no o non metterebbe come condizione per tornare insieme il farti abortire
Scusa se sarò dura, ma la sensazione che ho è che appena avrai fatto l'IVG lui si volatilizzerà


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> sono qui,vi leggo sempre.Ne ho parlato con mia madre,che in passato ha fatto delle IVG e mi ha sconsigliato di farne.Anche mio padre o'ha presa con filosofia e mi ha ricordato che ho la mia età,non sono una ragazzina.loro mi darebbero una mano.il mio ex "compagno" invece mi tira dall'altro lato e mi ha detto che ha smesso di vederla perchè vuole provare a tornare assieme ma per un bambino sarebbe presto.Penso che voglia solo manipolarmi,ma io lo amoed è molto difficile



la tua storia è una di quelle che mi ha messo tanta tristezza.
quando si soffre per amore si è più sensibili credo. 

sei una grandissima donna a trovare le energie per stare in piedi.
una gran donna.


----------



## sienne (25 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> sono qui,vi leggo sempre.Ne ho parlato con mia madre,che in passato ha fatto delle IVG e mi ha sconsigliato di farne.Anche mio padre o'ha presa con filosofia e mi ha ricordato che ho la mia età,non sono una ragazzina.loro mi darebbero una mano.il mio ex "compagno" invece mi tira dall'altro lato e mi ha detto che ha smesso di vederla perchè vuole provare a tornare assieme ma per un bambino sarebbe presto.Penso che voglia solo manipolarmi,ma io lo amoed è molto difficile



Ciao michela,

come dice tuo padre ... avete una certa età, anche lui ... 
Si, credo anche io, che si tratti di più per manipolarti. 
Si, è difficile. Ma lui, domani potrebbe nuovamente cambiare idea ...
Basati su ciò di sicuro che hai. Lui se ti ama ... saprà tornare ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> sono qui,vi leggo sempre.Ne ho parlato con mia madre,che in passato ha fatto delle IVG e mi ha sconsigliato di farne.Anche mio padre o'ha presa con filosofia e mi ha ricordato che ho la mia età,non sono una ragazzina.loro mi darebbero una mano.il mio ex "compagno" invece mi tira dall'altro lato e mi ha detto che ha smesso di vederla perchè vuole provare a tornare assieme ma per un bambino sarebbe presto.Penso che voglia solo manipolarmi,ma io lo amoed è molto difficile


Una volta tanto leggo di una famiglia pronta ad aiutare piuttosto che a complicare.
Sei fortunata, in questo.
Per quanto riguarda lui, sarò dura ma:
non si è fatto scrupoli a metterti incinta mentre ti tradiva, non si è fatto scrupoli a dirti di sbarazzarti di vostro figlio per non sentirsi vincolato da lui.
Io sono per la libertà, per la donna, di poter interrompere la gravidanza.
Ma non è una forma di contraccezione.
E' una decisione gravissima, non c'è bisogno che ti spieghi perchè.
Quindi non farti condizionare in questa decisione da chi ha dimostrato tanta superficialità e leggerezza, perchè un domani non sarà quella persona ad avere rimorsi o rimpianti o domande che non avranno mai una risposta, ma solo tu.
Forse, se riesci a considerare razionalmente in che situazione ti ha messa, ovvero dover scegliere tra tuo figlio e un suo tiramento di culo, realizzi anche che in realtà non ami lui, ma quello che pensavi che fosse, perchè un uomo che ti fa un ricatto del genere non si può amare, secondo me.


----------



## Divì (25 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una volta tanto leggo di una famiglia pronta ad aiutare piuttosto che a complicare.
> Sei fortunata, in questo.
> Per quanto riguarda lui, sarò dura ma:
> non si è fatto scrupoli a metterti incinta mentre ti tradiva, non si è fatto scrupoli a dirti di sbarazzarti di vostro figlio per non sentirsi vincolato da lui.
> ...


Che Dio ti benedica, Sbri. Se non ci fossi ti farei creare.


----------



## lolapal (25 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una volta tanto leggo di una famiglia pronta ad aiutare piuttosto che a complicare.
> Sei fortunata, in questo.
> Per quanto riguarda lui, sarò dura ma:
> non si è fatto scrupoli a metterti incinta mentre ti tradiva, non si è fatto scrupoli a dirti di sbarazzarti di vostro figlio per non sentirsi vincolato da lui.
> ...


Quoto e straquoto ogni singola parola!

Michela  rifletti sul neretto...

Intanto ti :abbraccio: forte!


----------



## sienne (25 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una volta tanto leggo di una famiglia pronta ad aiutare piuttosto che a complicare.
> Sei fortunata, in questo.
> Per quanto riguarda lui, sarò dura ma:
> non si è fatto scrupoli a metterti incinta mentre ti tradiva, non si è fatto scrupoli a dirti di sbarazzarti di vostro figlio per non sentirsi vincolato da lui.
> ...


Ciao

È da rileggere, più volte. 

Quoto ogni parola. 


Sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> sono qui,vi leggo sempre.Ne ho parlato con mia madre,che in passato ha fatto delle IVG e mi ha sconsigliato di farne.Anche mio padre o'ha presa con filosofia e mi ha ricordato che ho la mia età,non sono una ragazzina.loro mi darebbero una mano.il mio ex "compagno" invece mi tira dall'altro lato e mi ha detto che ha smesso di vederla perchè vuole provare a tornare assieme ma per un bambino sarebbe presto.Penso che voglia solo manipolarmi,ma io lo amoed è molto difficile


fermo restando che solo tu puoi valutare tutto... Hai l'impressione che ti stiamanipolando secondo te a quale fine, che la manipolazione è sempre frutto di un obiettivo.. Personalmente lo manderei aa quel paese a prescindere da cosa potrei decidere in merito alla gravidanza.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una volta tanto leggo di una famiglia pronta ad aiutare piuttosto che a complicare.
> Sei fortunata, in questo.
> Per quanto riguarda lui, sarò dura ma:
> non si è fatto scrupoli a metterti incinta mentre ti tradiva, non si è fatto scrupoli a dirti di sbarazzarti di vostro figlio per non sentirsi vincolato da lui.
> ...


Appunto.... Perfetto


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> sono qui,vi leggo sempre.Ne ho parlato con mia madre,che in passato ha fatto delle IVG e mi ha sconsigliato di farne.Anche mio padre o'ha presa con filosofia e mi ha ricordato che ho la mia età,non sono una ragazzina.loro mi darebbero una mano.il mio ex "compagno" invece mi tira dall'altro lato e mi ha detto che ha smesso di vederla perchè vuole provare a tornare assieme ma per un bambino sarebbe presto.Penso che voglia solo manipolarmi,ma io lo amoed è molto difficile


In questo caso mi sento controcorrente.
Sono abbastanza disponibile a mandare a quel paese chi tradisce ma in questa circostanza il tuo x (non ho dimenticato la "e" è che non so come tu lo voglia ora considerare) potrebbe solo essere preso dal panico di fronte alla possibilità concreta di doversi assumere la responsabilità di un figlio (vedi a questo proposito il thread di Giorgiocan "Come fare a fidarsi?").
Tu, sostenuta dalla famiglia, hai scelto di tenere questo bambino e questo bambino ha un padre biologico che ha l'obbligo di essere padre legale.
Se sarà anche padre affettivo si vedrà.


----------



## Vincent Vega (25 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao michela,
> 
> come dice tuo padre ... avete una certa età, anche lui ...
> Si, credo anche io, che si tratti di più per manipolarti.
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una volta tanto leggo di una famiglia pronta ad aiutare piuttosto che a complicare.
> Sei fortunata, in questo.
> Per quanto riguarda lui, sarò dura ma:
> non si è fatto scrupoli a metterti incinta mentre ti tradiva, non si è fatto scrupoli a dirti di sbarazzarti di vostro figlio per non sentirsi vincolato da lui.
> ...



Ciao Michela. Una storia che trasuda del tuo dolore, e continua a trasudare della sua ipocrisia.
Quindi, più che mai, la sua "proposta" è: ripartiamo da un aborto volontario, poi vediamo. Cioè, una scelta dolorosa - tutta tua - come premessa a quello che dovrebbe essere un amore, ed un progetto.
Ascolta "La Ballata dell'amore cieco" di De Andrè. Lui ti sta dicendo: "dammi il tuo cuore, per i miei cani". Addossando ancora una volta a te la colpa di una "mancata ripartenza".
Un soggetto seriamente disturbato e manipolatore, una personalità narcisistica da TSO.
Ascolta le donne che ho quotato. Come ha detto Sienne, da rileggere più volte...
Un abbraccio


----------



## Apollonia (25 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una volta tanto leggo di una famiglia pronta ad aiutare piuttosto che a complicare.
> Sei fortunata, in questo.
> Per quanto riguarda lui, sarò dura ma:
> non si è fatto scrupoli a metterti incinta mentre ti tradiva, non si è fatto scrupoli a dirti di sbarazzarti di vostro figlio per non sentirsi vincolato da lui.
> ...


Quoto tutto, in particolare il neretto.
Certo, sei in una situazione difficilissima, ma un uomo che vuole che tu abortisca quando avevate deciso insieme (almeno pare) di fare un figlio, è un uomo di cui non ci si può fidare. Tanto più che ti ha tradito.
*Guarda bene dentro di te cosa vuoi fare*, indipendentemente da lui. Se tu volevi un figlio CON lui, allora considera che lui non c'è più. Se tu volevi un figlio a prescindere da lui, allora sei in grado di gestire la situazione. Non è facile, assolutamente, ma lascia quel porco schifoso che pensavi fosse un uomo.


----------



## perplesso (25 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> sono qui,vi leggo sempre.Ne ho parlato con mia madre,che in passato ha fatto delle IVG e mi ha sconsigliato di farne.Anche mio padre o'ha presa con filosofia e mi ha ricordato che ho la mia età,non sono una ragazzina.loro mi darebbero una mano.il mio ex "compagno" invece mi tira dall'altro lato e mi ha detto che ha smesso di vederla perchè vuole provare a tornare assieme ma per un bambino sarebbe presto.Penso che voglia solo manipolarmi,ma io lo amoed è molto difficile


Tu lo vuoi questo/a figlio/a.     concenttrati solo su questo.

il resto te lo 6 scritto da sola.   lui vuole manipolarti.    e chi manipola non può amare altri che se stesso.

non appena realizzerai questo,il tuo amore per l'idea di lui che hai inchiodata in testa, passerà.


----------



## Horny (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In questo caso mi sento controcorrente.
> Sono abbastanza disponibile a mandare a quel paese chi tradisce ma in questa circostanza il tuo x (non ho dimenticato la "e" è che non so come tu lo voglia ora considerare) *potrebbe solo essere preso dal panico di fronte alla possibilità concreta di doversi assumere la responsabilità di un figlio *(vedi a questo proposito il thread di Giorgiocan "Come fare a fidarsi?").
> Tu, sostenuta dalla famiglia, hai scelto di tenere questo bambino e questo bambino ha un padre biologico che ha l'obbligo di essere padre legale.
> Se sarà anche padre affettivo si vedrà.


si, potrebbe.
diciamo una probabilità del....
stiamo larghi 20%?
ma in questo caso, molto probabilmente,
una volta nato il bambino, lui si riavvicinerà senza essere obbligato
legalmente al mantenimento
e michela potrà valutare.
potrebbe invece essere un manipolatore.
così direi a Michela, anche per come stà lei ora,
di evitare, per il momento, qualsiasi contatto con lui,
preservando se stessa e il figlio.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> si, potrebbe.
> diciamo una probabilità del....
> stiamo larghi 20%?
> ma in questo caso, molto probabilmente,
> ...


Fosse anche il 10% è una possibilità da considerare.


----------



## Vincent Vega (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fosse anche il 10% è una possibilità da considerare.


OK...CONSIDERIAMOLA.
Abbiamo al 10% una possibilità che il fedifrago sia immaturo quanto mia nipote di 5 anni: mette incinta la convivente (insistendo con lei nel tentativo di paternità), nel frattempo però si scopa allegramente un'altra. E no: non è un'avventura, perchè confessa che lui con questa ci vuole costruire qualcosa. Poi - stando al 10% di Brunetta - il ragazzo "si piglia di paura e di sconforto", scoprendo d'incanto che la paternità è oneri più che onori. E ciò proprio mentre stava scoprendo il miele delle altrui vulve. Allora che fa? Prima se ne và, dicendo "abortisci, perchè io non ci sarò", poi torna, e dice "abortisci, così forse potrei anche esserci!". E si, perchè la paura fa 90 e si sa......

Poi abbiamo, al 90%, un fedifrago che ha deciso che lui se ne fotte di tutti, di suo figlio (voluto, e non con la prima che passava...), della (ex?) amata, perchè la sua vita è la vulva di cui sopra. Ma - con questa rompiscatole e sto marmocchio - la sua scoperta non serve a nulla: perchè l'essere padre "è per sempre", con tutti gli oneri. E tra debiti, assegni di mantenimento, vaccinazioni, notti insonni, accompagnamento all'asilo...beh: lui come sfrutta la scoperta della vulva? e allora - GENIALE - si dice: eliminiamo un problema alla volta. Ed ecco la sua proposta...nell'attesa dello scontato addio per altri lidi.

Come la mettete la mettete: abbiamo un 100% di verme platelminto. E Michela deve pensare a se stessa, facendo solo i conti con il fatto che aveva accanto un simile mostro.....


----------



## georgemary (27 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> sono qui,vi leggo sempre.Ne ho parlato con mia madre,che in passato ha fatto delle IVG e mi ha sconsigliato di farne.Anche mio padre o'ha presa con filosofia e mi ha ricordato che ho la mia età,non sono una ragazzina.loro mi darebbero una mano.il mio ex "compagno" invece mi tira dall'altro lato e mi ha detto che ha smesso di vederla perchè vuole provare a tornare assieme ma per un bambino sarebbe presto.Penso che voglia solo manipolarmi,ma io lo amoed è molto difficile


Non ho letto le altre risposte.
Hai una famiglia che ti aiuta tesoro, non sei sola.
Lui è uno STRONZO, scusa se te lo dico, ma sta giocando con i tuoi sentimenti, non credo minimamente al fatto che senza il bambino tornerebbe con te, lo dice per svincolarsi, perchè per lui il bambino è un problema, lui non vuole più stare con te. Capita di innamorarsi di un'altra persona, non lo condanno per questo, lo condanno, perchè non può cercare una gravidanza con la convivente e nel frattempo andarsene con un'altra. I bimbi si sa come si mettono al mondo e se lui era in crisi avrebbe potuto temporeggiare...il bambino c'è ormai, io ti consiglio di non abortire, tu hai voluto questo bambino, pensa a questo, non pensare più a lui.
Ti abbraccio e spero con tutto il cuore che troverai la forza per tenere il bimbo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> OK...CONSIDERIAMOLA.
> Abbiamo al 10% una possibilità che il fedifrago sia immaturo quanto mia nipote di 5 anni: mette incinta la convivente (insistendo con lei nel tentativo di paternità), nel frattempo però si scopa allegramente un'altra. E no: non è un'avventura, perchè confessa che lui con questa ci vuole costruire qualcosa. Poi - stando al 10% di Brunetta - il ragazzo "si piglia di paura e di sconforto", scoprendo d'incanto che la paternità è oneri più che onori. E ciò proprio mentre stava scoprendo il miele delle altrui vulve. Allora che fa? Prima se ne và, dicendo "abortisci, perchè io non ci sarò", poi torna, e dice "abortisci, così forse potrei anche esserci!". E si, perchè la paura fa 90 e si sa......
> 
> Poi abbiamo, al 90%, un fedifrago che ha deciso che lui se ne fotte di tutti, di suo figlio (voluto, e non con la prima che passava...), della (ex?) amata, perchè la sua vita è la vulva di cui sopra. Ma - con questa rompiscatole e sto marmocchio - la sua scoperta non serve a nulla: perchè l'essere padre "è per sempre", con tutti gli oneri. E tra debiti, assegni di mantenimento, vaccinazioni, notti insonni, accompagnamento all'asilo...beh: lui come sfrutta la scoperta della vulva? e allora - GENIALE - si dice: eliminiamo un problema alla volta. Ed ecco la sua proposta...nell'attesa dello scontato addio per altri lidi.
> ...


E se lo tagli si ricostruisce pure!! 
A parte le battute, hai ragione al 100%, visto che ci siamo buttati sulle percentuali.
In ogni caso lui resta il padre con i suoi dovere.


----------



## net (28 Agosto 2014)

Tesoro, penso che le uniche cose che contano adesso sono:
-non hai ancora abortito, dunque è molto probabile (per me sicuro ormai) che questo bimbo lo vuoi; 
-i tuoi genitori ti hanno sostenuta e soprattutto ti hanno detto che ti aiuteranno, è una cosa fondamentale per te, non solo a livello emotivo ma anche a livello pratico;
-È vero, probabilmente lui non sa gestire la paternità, ma se la scelta è tra un figlio ed un uomo simile il risultato credo sia ovvio.

Naturalmente è ovvio che ogni donna è libera di scegliere per il bene suo e del bambino, a seconda dei suoi sentimenti, delle situazioni in cui si trova ecc.
Ma se si rinuncia ad una cosa tanto bella e tanto propria come un figlio che sia per motivi validi. E nessun uomo, anche migliore di questo individuo, è un motivo valido.


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

Ciao Michela,


come stai? 


Un abbraccio ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Michela,
> 
> 
> come stai?
> ...


Mi unisco a Sienne. Facci sapere come stai. Solo quello, se non vuoi dire altro.


----------



## michela (28 Agosto 2014)

ciao, ho fatto i primi accertamenti e sembra essere tutto ok, il bambino penso di tenerlo e l'ho detto al mio ex. Non riesco a pensarmi senza questo bambino, avrò problemi e difficoltà ma non riesco ad ucciderlo.questo bambino è frutto dell'amore per me.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> ciao, ho fatto i primi accertamenti e sembra essere tutto ok, il bambino penso di tenerlo e l'ho detto al mio ex. Non riesco a pensarmi senza questo bambino, avrò problemi e difficoltà ma non riesco ad ucciderlo.questo bambino è frutto dell'amore per me.


un abbraccio


----------



## perplesso (28 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> ciao, ho fatto i primi accertamenti e sembra essere tutto ok, il bambino penso di tenerlo e l'ho detto al mio ex. Non riesco a pensarmi senza questo bambino, avrò problemi e difficoltà ma non riesco ad ucciderlo.questo bambino è frutto dell'amore per me.


la vita in sè è un problema ed un susseguirsi di difficoltà.   stai facendo la cosa migliore e per quel pochissimo che potrà valere,qui avrai sempre tutto il supporto che ci sarà possibile esprimerti


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> ciao, ho fatto i primi accertamenti e sembra essere tutto ok, il bambino penso di tenerlo e l'ho detto al mio ex. Non riesco a pensarmi senza questo bambino, avrò problemi e difficoltà ma non riesco ad ucciderlo.questo bambino è frutto dell'amore per me.


Ciao

bello leggerti. 
Si, vallate e monti ci saranno ... 
Ci sarebbero stati comunque ... 

Bel coraggio e tanto amore hai in te!


sienne


----------



## Vincent Vega (28 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> ciao, ho fatto i primi accertamenti e sembra essere tutto ok, il bambino penso di tenerlo e l'ho detto al mio ex. Non riesco a pensarmi senza questo bambino, avrò problemi e difficoltà ma non riesco ad ucciderlo.*questo bambino è frutto dell'amore per me*.



sei una bella persona. Proprio perchè hai meditato, e meditando hai capito cosa era meglio per te e - ora - anche per lui. Un abbraccio...ci teniamo a sapere come stai, appena puoi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> ciao, ho fatto i primi accertamenti e sembra essere tutto ok, il bambino penso di tenerlo e l'ho detto al mio ex. Non riesco a pensarmi senza questo bambino, avrò problemi e difficoltà ma non riesco ad ucciderlo.questo bambino è frutto dell'amore per me.


Un abbraccio. Quel bambino ti porterà fortuna, vedrai.


----------



## michela (28 Agosto 2014)

ciao, ho fatto i primi accertamenti e sembra essere tutto ok, il bambino penso di tenerlo e l'ho detto al mio ex. Non riesco a pensarmi senza questo bambino, avrò problemi e difficoltà ma non riesco ad ucciderlo.questo bambino è frutto dell'amore per me.


----------



## Apollonia (28 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> ciao, ho fatto i primi accertamenti e sembra essere tutto ok, il bambino penso di tenerlo e l'ho detto al mio ex. Non riesco a pensarmi senza questo bambino, avrò problemi e difficoltà ma non riesco ad ucciderlo.*questo bambino è frutto dell'amore per me.*


Meravigliosa frase! Sono felice per te. Qui sicuramente troverai supporto morale, vieni quando vuoi a parlare, anche sono per farci sentire che ci sei. Sono sicura che questo bimbo ti riempirà la vita di amore e anche di Amore, perché te lo,meriti.
Ah, io voglio fare la zia!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> ciao, ho fatto i primi accertamenti e sembra essere tutto ok, il bambino penso di tenerlo e l'ho detto al mio ex. Non riesco a pensarmi senza questo bambino, avrò problemi e difficoltà ma non riesco ad ucciderlo.questo bambino è frutto dell'amore per me.


:abbraccio:


----------



## lolapal (28 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> ciao, ho fatto i primi accertamenti e sembra essere tutto ok, il bambino penso di tenerlo e l'ho detto al mio ex. Non riesco a pensarmi senza questo bambino, avrò problemi e difficoltà ma non riesco ad ucciderlo.questo bambino è frutto dell'amore per me.


:abbraccio:

dai notizie di te, ogni tanto... vieni a sfogarti, se ne senti il bisogno... qua ci sentiamo tutti zii...

quando vuoi io, personalmente, ci sono, basta un mp...


----------



## Horny (28 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> ciao, ho fatto i primi accertamenti e sembra essere tutto ok, il bambino penso di tenerlo e l'ho detto al mio ex. Non riesco a pensarmi senza questo bambino, avrò problemi e difficoltà ma non riesco ad ucciderlo.questo bambino è frutto dell'amore per me.


bene :up:
per qualsiasi cosa pratica....se vuoi manda mp.


----------



## andrea53 (29 Agosto 2014)

*Stai certa...*



michela ha detto:


> ciao, ho fatto i primi accertamenti e sembra essere tutto ok, il bambino penso di tenerlo e l'ho detto al mio ex. Non riesco a pensarmi senza questo bambino, avrò problemi e difficoltà ma non riesco ad ucciderlo.questo bambino è frutto dell'amore per me.



... Che tra qualche tempo questo bambino ti aiuterà a trovare un compagno di vita molto migliore di quello di cui ti stai liberando ora. Sempre che tu ne voglia uno tra i piedi. 
Un abbraccio sincero.


----------



## Zod (29 Agosto 2014)

michela ha detto:


> ciao, ho fatto i primi accertamenti e sembra essere tutto ok, il bambino penso di tenerlo e l'ho detto al mio ex. Non riesco a pensarmi senza questo bambino, avrò problemi e difficoltà ma non riesco ad ucciderlo.questo bambino è frutto dell'amore per me.


Hai fatto l'unica scelta che non rimpiangerai.


----------



## yanez (31 Agosto 2014)

*v*

Ciao sn nuovo della chat, vedrai andra tutto bene. Secondo me nnti perdi nulla. Lui nn sa invece cosa staperdendo: la cosa piu bella del mondo.Quando vuoi sfogarti chatta  pure c' e tanta gente pronta ad ascoltarti. NON MOLLRE


----------



## net (2 Settembre 2014)

sono molto contenta per te!Questa scelta ti riempirà la vita di gioia  per qualsiasi cosa, io ci sono. Se a volte senti di non potercela fare, non ascoltarti. Ascolta noi ;-)


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2014)

yanez ha detto:


> Ciao sn nuovo della chat, vedrai andra tutto bene. Secondo me nnti perdi nulla. Lui nn sa invece cosa staperdendo: la cosa piu bella del mondo.Quando vuoi sfogarti chatta  pure c' e tanta gente pronta ad ascoltarti. NON MOLLRE


Ciao, benvenuto... sei nuovo, ma questa non è una chat... è un forum...


----------



## Trinità (2 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :abbraccio:
> 
> dai notizie di te, ogni tanto... vieni a sfogarti, se ne senti il bisogno... qua ci sentiamo tutti zii...
> 
> quando vuoi io, personalmente, ci sono, basta un mp...


Tutti zii tranne Sbriciolata che è nonna.........


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Tutti zii tranne Sbriciolata che è nonna.........


ssshhhh... ma sei matto? Non sai cosa stai rischiando...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Tutti zii tranne Sbriciolata che è nonna.........


Invecchiare è il prezzo che si paga per non essere morti giovani. Tienilo a mente.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Invecchiare è il prezzo che si paga per non essere morti giovani. Tienilo a mente.


E qui ci vorrebbe la faccina che si tocca i maroni


----------



## Buscopann (3 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E qui ci vorrebbe la faccina che si tocca i maroni


Quando sarò vecchio me li toccherò per assicurarmi che non caschino. 

Buscopann


----------



## lolapal (30 Ottobre 2014)

Michela, magari ci stai leggendo... come va?


----------

